# Texas Swordfish Seminar 2014



## broadonrod

*IT'S TIME AGAIN! The "Get Tight Sucka!" Texas Swordfish Seminar will be benefitting the US veterans of "Everyday Heroes Inc" again this year! *
*First off we want to send out a BIG thanks to all the previous Swordfish Seminar sponsors over the past 3 years and to our new ones this year! With out the help of all of you this could never happen. The seminar has grown each year and our sponsors have grown with it. The event benefits the Every Day Heroes a non profit organization that provides medical transportation and much,much more to numerous Us veterans. Over the last 3 years with the help of all the sponsors and attendees the Texas Swordfish Seminar have raised enough money to cover the cost of a new 16 passenger bus, wheel chairs, 3 wheel buggies to get around, wheel chair ramps at Veterans homes and much more! The event has been tons of fun and what a great feeling at the end of the day.. Thank you once again to all of our sponsors who have contributed and to all the new ones participating in the up and coming 2014 event!*

*This will be the 4th annual 'Get Tight Sucka!" Texas Swordfish Seminar. Our first year we estimated 500 attendees, year 2 we estimated 1200 folks attended, last year we estimated over 2000 fisherman and sponsors attended! We hope to blow that away this year and its looking pretty good already! Most of our sponsors from last year have already contacted us and we are just starting to get the word out.. The Booby Trap Fishing Team will be putting on the Seminar- Brett Holden "Capt. Ahab", Capt.Jeff Wilson, Capt.Travis Joyce, Capt.Matt Reed and Rory Starling along with Guest speaker Capt. Nick Stanczyk of Bn'M on daytime swordfishing techniques night time and swordfishing techniques. Disco luis will be back and rigging swordfishing baits again with Tim Picket from LP at our breakout tables. We plan to cover all the bases. Rigging daytime swordfish baits, rigging nighttime swordfish baits, tackle rigging for daytime swordfish, rigging for night time swordfish, depths to target multiple swordfish bites and techniques on how to catch BIG SWORDFISH. We learn each year new swordfishing tricks and techniques and this year our goal is to have our supporters and attendees catching bigger and more swordfish plus teaching folks enough to catch their first swordfish... *

*We will be updating our website with details as we get them and promoting the seminar and its sponsors up to the Seminar date April 26, 2014. Save the date its going to be a blast once again for the entire family! We have venders and sponsors coming in from all over the country supporting the event and even folks contacting us to attend from other countries. Book your hotels now... The raffle and auction are incredible! the food is off the hook! The kids fishing turn is a must see ( all tackle furnished) ! Stay tuned in here and our website for more details to come.. This at least gets us started.. Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden / Capt. Ahab *
*Visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and like us on facebook! https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team Its time to spread the word, catch some Swordfish and raise some money for our Us Veterans of Everyday Heroes!!!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Daytime Swordfishing Video*

Its Time! Here are some swordfish seminar sponsors fishing with us last season..


----------



## gigem87

subscribed!


----------



## captaindorman

Cant wait, had a blast last year.:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Sponsors...*

Yes we will be excepting sponsors all the way until the seminar date.. Here is a link to contact us.. We have several more sponsors that are not listed and we still haven't contacted over half the sponsors from last year. We will be adding them daily. We just threw this up to get rolling.. Thanks for the emails and PMs already!!! Some great folk here on the board!!!... Brett Holden We are just getting started :cheers: *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/contact/*


----------



## Cody989

Can't wait to go!!!!!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Can't wait!


----------



## FISH TAILS

It's going to be a lot a good times again this year!!


----------



## airkeith

Date Saved! Looking forward to learning, and getting our first swordfish in 2014.


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome!


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like fun! I'll be there!!


----------



## Klesak1

Can't wait! always a good time at the seminars!


----------



## Jolly Roger

freaking awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill C

Unfortunately, i'm not going to be able to make it this year. I sure encourage everyone interested in either learning about swordfishing or just having a good time with like-minded folks to go-last year's was a lot of fun.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

PM sent Brett


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC

This year is going to be great, we are very proud to be a part of this event for 4 years now!!


----------



## broadonrod

Suncoast Marine Works LLC said:


> This year is going to be great, we are very proud to be a part of this event for 4 years now!!


Glad to have y'all back Barry! Here is a video of you taking a Sworfish whippen last season  another sponsor on the swords!


----------



## BKB64

Can't wait!! It's a blast and for a great cause.. Let me know how I help..


----------



## Wishfulthinking

Can't wait


----------



## broadonrod

Going to be fun for sure! Lots of new stuff and lots of new folks stepping in this year.. We feel like it getting a little more organized each year. Sponsors are really kicking it this year. Many have already doubled, what they have done in the past and man we have some really nice raffle and action items coming! Lots of new tackle and gear coming out. Really looking forward to seeing everyone again and just having a blast! 

Also there are lots of people that do alot to make this event happen each year.. I really want to thank Josh Graves and Rory Starling for what they do. This deal wouldn't happen with out their special efforts and hard work! There are several more I need to mention but these 2 guys put in hundreds of hours collecting items for the monster raffle and auction every year and much more. 

Ill start posting pretty regular now.. We gave our selves the extra month this year to have it a little closer to fishing season and warmer weather. It's time to Get Tight Suckas! 

Also I'm getting to Emails and PMs a fast as possible.. Please don't hesitate to contact us to become a sponsor ... We will have more info up soon.. Brochures will be ready soon with tons of info regarding the seminar.. We will have them ready in time for the Houston fishing show.. Thanks again Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap Fishing Team


----------



## mjz

Been waiting for this since last year. 

Will be there with bells on!!!!


----------



## TriggerHappyLA

Counting down the days until the event! Thank you in advance to the Boobytrap fishing team and all of the sponsors for supporting such a great cause and a special event once again! Look forward to seeing all of you guys soon.


----------



## dlbpjb

I am going to miss it AGAIN!!! I will be reading the high lights here!!


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> I am going to miss it AGAIN!!! I will be reading the high lights here!!


Africa is not that far just grab a day flight lol.. Sorry to hear that my brother!

Give me a shout when you get a break and we will go whack some more swords... Brett


----------



## [email protected]

VERY nice! Looking forward to it as always. Bigger and better each year!


----------



## matthewsart

Can't wait .....


----------



## sea sick

Sneak in a gulf council meeting for a event at the seminar..it would be the biggest showing of rec fisherman ever...


----------



## FISH TAILS

Brett the effort is well worth it! This event is for a great cause and helps out so many people I wouldn't have it any other way! Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year I know I will be running all over once it starts but good times with good people is what life is about!

Josh


----------



## broadonrod

Wow! We are getting tons of 2cool Sponsors donating all kinds of real cool stuff for the raffle and live auction! I will be posting sponsors and raffle-auction items soon with more details and updates on the Swordfishing Seminar / Everyday Heroes benefit ....

We are working on a magazine style brochure and are at about 30 pages now that will go out soon.. We plan on having them for the Houston fishing show and hope to have most of our supporters and sponsors listed in it as well!

If the swordfish seminars in the past have helped you in catching your first swordfish or more swordfish and you want to become a sponsor by donation email us a picture of you and your swordfish with your contact info and we will try to get your logo and picture in it while we still have room. I can't promise on the photo unless you act fast but will do our best..

To donate / sponsor go to our web page at http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/2014-texas-swordfish-seminar/
Or call us at Holden Roofing 281-344-9083

Thanks again to all of our sponsors! This doesn't happen with out all of you... Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale

Looking forward to it and got the room booked already


----------



## broadonrod

See ya there Jason ! I heard one hotel is full already.. There are plenty down there but that was fast... Lots of incredible raffle and auction items coming forward! Lots if people flying in for this one.. We are just getting rolling and it looks like it will be bigger than ever already. 
Travis and I are flying to California to do a 2 day seminar a couple of weeks before the Texas Swordfish Seminar. The Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine festival has ask us to speak for a couple of hours a day at their event.. That should be fun and we plan on having several from there attend our event also. Capt Jeff and Matt are going to be getting the boat ready for fishing season here.. Wish they were going but we have to stay ready for tightness ...

Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.. Going to be a blast for sure... Lots of new tackle coming to seminar and can't wait my self!

On another note here is some info on the event we will be discussing Swordfishing techniques in California April 5-6 and back here in Texas with the entire Booby Trap Fishing Team April 26 at Surfside Marina.. Looking forward to meeting up with the 2coolers in California.. 
Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab

Here is details on the Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine event and one of my favorite get pumped up pics from last season  It's Time to Get Tight Suckas! 
http://www.sportfishingfestival.com/

To become a sponsor/ donate to the Everyday Heroes event go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> See ya there Jason ! I heard one hotel is full already.. There are plenty down there but that was fast... Lots of incredible raffle and auction items coming forward! Lots if people flying in for this one.. We are just getting rolling and it looks like it will be bigger than ever already.
> Travis and I are flying to California to do a 2 day seminar a couple of weeks before the Texas Swordfish Seminar. The Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine festival has ask us to speak for a couple of hours a day at their event.. That should be fun and we plan on having several from there attend our event also. Capt Jeff and Matt are going to be getting the boat ready for fishing season here.. Wish they were going but we have to stay ready for tightness ...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.. Going to be a blast for sure... Lots of new tackle coming to seminar and can't wait my self!
> 
> On another note here is some info on the event we will be discussing Swordfishing techniques in California April 5-6 and back here in Texas with the entire Booby Trap Fishing Team April 26 at Surfside Marina.. Looking forward to meeting up with the 2coolers in California..
> Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab
> 
> Here is details on the Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine event and one of my favorite get pumped up pics from last season  It's Time to Get Tight Suckas!
> http://www.sportfishingfestival.com/
> 
> To become a sponsor/ donate to the Everyday Heroes event go to www.boobytrapfishingteam.com
> View attachment 1104641


That might be one of the best pictures of all time... Double hook up on swords and nick icing his elbow after reeling in a couple


----------



## Disco Lady

Happy to see my name there again. See y'all soon...sucka's!!

DL


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

capttravis said:


> nick icing his elbow after reeling in a couple


LOL what a pussy. So glad this pic was posted


----------



## jgale

capttravis said:


> That might be one of the best pictures of all time... Double hook up on swords and nick icing his elbow after reeling in a couple


Is this the first documented case of swordfish elbow? I've heard of tennis elbow but it looks like the Boobytrap has come up with their very own new ailment for fisherman 

Can't wait to see the infomercial advertising for treatment of swordfish elbow!


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> Happy to see my name there again. See y'all soon...sucka's!!
> 
> DL


We are happy to have you back my friend! It going to be a good time for sure! Get Tight Sucka! Welcome to the Booby Trap DL! See ya soon my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar 2014 covering Swordfishing Techniques and much more!*

Well here we go! 
Everyone please remember even though this is a Swordfish Seminar and a place to come together and learn Swordfishing Techniques, all of the proceeds raised are going to the our veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc., men and women that fought for our freedom!

ALL of these sponsors we will be listing are in this to help support this great cause and *everything we get is donated* from the plastic cups to the 80 wide reels, *all is donated*...The sponsors we are listing here all share a common goal, helping these US veterans of Everyday Heroes. This is our 4th year and with the help of the sponsors I will be listing here on 2cool, has raised money for transportation to and from medical appointments, built wheelchair ramps at homes, furnished those in need of wheelchairs and 3 wheel buggies to get around and much more, all for our Veterans. The 16 passenger bus that Everyday Heroes uses was purchased with funds raised by the sponsors of this great event and the money raised here pays for all of the bus's expenses including the busses fuel, insurance, and any repairs that may be needed. This bus takes veterans to appointments that have no other way to get there weather it be a hospital visit, Dr. appointment or chemo therapy. Some of us take for granted how lucky we are to have these great Heroes and this is a great way for companies and individuals to give back to those who have given so much for us!

Also, please understand that this event is put on without an event planner, other than me LOL, and all this happens 100% through volunteers and sponsors coming together to make this happen. I am not a part of the Everyday Heroes organization in any way other than helping put this Seminar on to raise the money. Its just a great cause, I enjoy building the event and talking FISH. Everybody you are going to see here listed on this forum are just flat out good people from the smallest sponsor to the largest. To become a sponsor or make a donation contact us at our Holden Roofing Office @ 281-344-9083 or email us off of our website www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com.

Well I Guess Ill start out with Suncoast Marine Works! This group has been a major player every year of the Texas Swordfish Seminar. Barry and Barry Jr. have gone above and beyond each year supporting and building this great event from introducing other major sponsors, auction and raffle items, and building the crowd. Each year this event grows with their help and more money is raised for the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! This year they were the first to contact us so I figured I would post them up first! GET TIGHT SUCKAS! *Suncoast Marine Works LLC is donating so much in so many different ways I'm not going to even try to list it all.. *Thanks a MILLION Barry and Barry Jr! Brett Holden

:bounce: *http://www.suncoastmarineworks.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

*Ron Hoover is back again for the 4th year in a row!*

The great folks over at Ron Hoover RV & Marine center have got us covered once again! These folks have assured rain or shine the event will go on! Each year Chris Hoover steps up and sponsors the HUGE tents and lighting for the event. This is a major role and we want to thank you for your support once again to our friends over at Ron Hoover! Not to mention the role these great folks play in many other ways making this event possible! Thanks Chris for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit once again! Brett Holden








*http://www.ronhoover.com/*


----------



## Disco Lady

Thank you Brett , and your Booby Trap crew!

DL :texasflag


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Can't wait!*

Im so there this year! Hotel already booked for Friday and Saturday!
Josh and Brett, let me know what I can help do besides the obvious (working on that part)!

I want to help in any way I can!

MP


----------



## broadonrod

*LP steps up again donating tons of Items to the Texas Swordfish Seminar!*

:clover:Here is another sponsor that each year has been a big part and sponsor of the Texas Swordfish Seminar! LP has stepped up bigger and better than ever supporting the event this year and this is just part of what they have donated. Again this LP S1200 will be a raffle item at the Swordfish Seminar. I think hands down everyone will agree this is the finest Electric reel on the market. LP has donated the reel along with their wishbone rod as a combo again. Tim Picket with LP fished with the Booby Trap Fishing Team during one of the trips we caught 21 swordfish and will also be working the seminar with us sharing his Swordfishing techniques used on Florida's East Coast.* Like I said this is just part of what LP is donating. Wait until you see the second half !!!* Thanks Tim and all the great folks at LP for your 4th year in a row as a major sponsor!
Up for one of the raffles will be the LP S1200 /wishbone combo. Here are some images of swordfishing tackle items they will be providing to the event for different raffle packages also! Thanks again for supporting our US veteran's of Everyday Heroes! Brett Holden

Visit our sponsor page at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and Click on LP to visit their site.


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar!*

*I spoke with *_*Michael Christiansen*_* at Moody National Bank and want to say Thank You right off the bat ! Mike with Moody National Bank has been one of our biggest sponsors for 4 years in a row now and has gone above and beyond this year supporting the 4rd Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminars "Every Day Hereos" Benefit... The Moody's are great! We met these great folks at Moody thru Barry and Barry Jr just before the first seminar 4 years ago and together these great people have helped alot of veterans! Mike has offered a LARGE donation of direct funds to the Everyday Heroes again and much more! They are also donating a vacation package ( Cruise ) for 2 people to the Caribbean that will be up for auction again this year! If your in Lake Jackson swing by and say hello to Michael Christiansen and all the other Great folks at Moody National Bank! First Class all the way! Thanks again for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Benefit! Brett Holden*

*To become a sponsor visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com *


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar Shirts*

:dance: Here is another super great group of folk that are back again in a big way! Last year *Cooler Graphics* furnished all the shirts for the Texas Swordfish Seminar. *Those shirts where sold at the event raising thousands of dollars for the US veterans of Everyday Heroes!* This year with out a blink of an eye Jeremy said we are in! Thanks for everything you and your company do Jeremy each year for this event! Look forward to seeing y'all there again this year! 
If anyone needs boat shirt done I would strongly recommend Cooler Graphics. They do some incredible work! Jeremy is also a sponsor here on 2cool!

Here is a pic of last years shirts. And a pic of Jeremy with his swordfish last season! I will post the new ones when they are done. We are changing them up for this year. 
Thanks again! Brett Holden


----------



## capttravis

Looks like everything is coming together nicely...The koozies Jeremy and the guys at Cooler Graphics made last year were some of the coolest i have seen...started the summer with 10 or so and for some reason i am down to one  guess my buddies liked them too!


----------



## broadonrod

*Visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com for more details on the Texas Swordfish Seminar*

*







Ok here is another returning sponsor of the 4th Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar..... *The *Everyday* *Heroes* have got alot of good people stepping up supporting the US veterans again this year... *Take* Pappas Restaurants *for example* :work:.... Each year the Pappas family plays a major sponsor role in the event and as always they really stepped up to the plate again this year.. Once again it took less than a minute to get word through to the top of the Pappas Restaurants chain and get the entire lunch and dinners for the* Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benifit covered *!!! *They are donating and catering all the BBQ for this great event!







*_I met one of the Pappas family members offshore swordfishing talking on the VHF a few years ago and have since had him swordfishing with us on the Booby Trap, Ill post a pic of one of his swordfish and videos caught on the trip.._ What a great bunch of people the Pappas family are, and without question and the food matches up... Pappas Restaurants are my favorite place to eat for sure ......... Thanks Pappas Family for suporting the Texas *Swordfish* *Seminar* and "*Everyday* *Heroes*" Veterans !!!!







_Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden _


----------



## broadonrod

*Daytime swordfishing Video with seminar sponsor Mike Pappas*

Here is a swordfishing video of our good friend and Swordfish Seminar sponsor Mike Pappas fishing with the Booby Trap Fishing Team last year.


----------



## Disco Lady

"I'm ready to get tight sucka's!!!"

DL :dance:


----------



## FISH TAILS

*New Swordfish Seminar Sponsor!!*

:clover:Our good friend Jeff at *JB Offshore Tackle* is sending a huge leader package to help raise money for *4th Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar..... *The *Everyday* *Heroes*! If you haven't see *JB Offshore Tackle* leaders, you need to check them out at *http://www.jboffshoretackle.com/*.
:bounce:*J**B Offshore Tackle* has come to be known as the go to in pre-rigged leaders with many of our local boat captains. This is a great opportunity to get your hands on some of these great setups!! I know firsthand the Tilefish and Grouper leaders rock. *
Thank you Jeff and JB** Offshore* *for supporting our Everyday Heroes my brother... See ya April 26th...:flag:
Here is a sample picture of a package of leaders.

*


----------



## broadonrod

:walkingsmThe Grand Door Prize for the last 3 years has been for one guest angler to fish with the Booby Trap Fishing Team on one of our Swordfishing adventure's. Last year Nick AKA Bubba was the lucky winner and what a blast we had with our new friend! Nick has stepped up this year as a sponsor and donated to the Swordfishing Semenars - Everyday Heroes Benefit in a big way! Nick you are one of a kind my friend and thanks a million for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Here is another example of the kind of folks coming together to support this great event!

Here is also a video of Nick (Bubba) fishing with us after winning last years door prize at the swordfish seminar. We are super proud to have Nick as a friend and sponsor!


----------



## broadonrod

*Daytime Swordfishing and Record Swordfish*

:flag: Here is a BIG ONE!* Brian Barclay with Performance Contractors, INC* are back again! *They have DOUBLED their support this year already!* Performance has been one of our largest sponsors in the past years and now has blown us away with what they are doing! This event would not be possible without people like Brian and Performance doing what they do. Taking care of those that have given so much for us! Performance once again is at the top of the list of major sponsors for the event. Ill post up some more details later in the thread about what these great folks are bringing to the table we are just getting started here.. *Thanks Performance Contractors for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *

*Here is a picture of Brian with his Texas State Record Swordfish caught on the Booby Trap last season and a video of the trip. Brian and his boys will probably beat this record on his own boat this season these guys love to fish! *

*



*


----------



## broadonrod

*600 pound swordfish with Ryan Langston and the Booby Trap Fishing Team*

*Thanks again RSG! "Roofing Supply Group" You folks are amazing. For the 4th year in a row RSG has been a top sponsor.* Well here they are again! They have stepped up bigger and better than ever supporting the Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit. With RSG, the others we have listed and still have to list this is surly going to be a great event! There are lots of great folks stepping up once again showing how many super cool caring people we have supporting our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes!

I will start posting more and more raffle and auction items soon. If you want to become a sponsor of the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes Benefit" please contact us threw our website at*www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*
Wait until everyone sees the raffle and auction items that have been donated!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Awesome job guys cant wait for this years events seems like it is already gonna be bigger than last year!!!! 

Brett call me later if there is anything we can help with we will...keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

To become a sponsor contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

Flight Cancelled said:


> Awesome job guys cant wait for this years events seems like it is already gonna be bigger than last year!!!!
> 
> Brett call me later if there is anything we can help with we will...keep up the great work :biggrin:


Will do. We have been working on getting a few things finished up brochure wise. The girls and Miles here at the office have been working non stop. Ill give you a shout when we get caught up a little. It is amazing how many people are donating this year.. Its def. growing. 
Looks like its going to be a blast.

Ill have a lot more to put up soon.. Thanks to everyone here on the board that is supporting the event and look forward to seeing all of y'all there April 26th.. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Bills and swordfish bill art by Dan Matthews- Get Tight Sucka!*

*:dance: Swordfish Bill artist Dan Matthews is back!* He will be donating several items to the Texas Swordfish Seminar again this year and will also be at the event with his incredible Swordfish Bill display! When it comes to painted swordfish bill art I think everyone here will agree his work is unmatched! Artist Dan Matthews has been working on auction and raffle pieces since last years swordfish seminar and we can't wait to see what he has for this years event. Dan does all the trophy swordfish bills that are caught with our guest on the Booby Trap and you can visit his site and his swordfish bill art online. Click on Dan Matthews on our sponsor page at *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com* and check out his work. Thanks again this year Dan for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes. Get Tight Sucka! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Capt. Nick Stanczyk of Bn'M*

:cheers: Here is a cool one! For the second year in a row our good friend Capt. Nick Stanczyk will be donating a fishing trip for 2 out of beautiful Islamorada Florida. The trip also includes 2 nights at the famous Bn'M marina. Nick and his family have pioneered daytimes swordfishing for the US to follow. We would not be daytime swordfishing on the Booby Trap without Nick's father Richard Stanzcyk bringing this great sport of deep dropping for swordfish to light for all of us to enjoy. Nick has been in numerous magazines and most of us have watched him on Reel Rivals, the reality TV show this past season. This trip will be up for auction at the 4th annual Texas Swordfish Seminarm April 26th.

Again this year Nick will also be our guest speaker discussing techniques on daytime swordfishing the Florida Keys.

Here are a few pictures of Nick and one of his new boat the Bn'M II... You don't want to miss this one!!!! Brett Holden

To check out Capt. Nick go to www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and click on his link.


----------



## broadonrod

*REEL CRANKIE! Must have swordfishing tool*

*:dance: REEL CRANKIE* is back for the 4th year in a row. Rick has sponsored the event each year and has stepped up again donating several different items for auction and raffle. The *Reel Crankie* is the number one tool used on the Booby Trap daytime swordfishing. If we are hand crank fishing we are using the *Reel Crankie*. This is a must have daytime swordfishing tool. We should have around 100 *REEL CRANKIES* available at the Texas Swordfish Seminar and several in the raffles. Ill post up more items Rick has donated later.* Thanks again Rick for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *Get Tight Sucka! :biggrin:

Crankie Line Spooler/Line Retriever Tool


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar auction item Atascosa Wildlife Supply*









Here is a cool new sponsor for all the hunters!* My friend for 15 years Larry Friesenhahn owner of **www.awsblinds.com** Atascosa Wildlife supply in Jourdanton Texas has stepped up sponsoring the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes Benefit".* Larry has supplied us with blinds feeders and much more over the years on our last 3 deer leases. The Blinds Larry's builds are the most durable, long lasting, toughest blinds we have ever used on the Holden Roofing pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch. 

Larry is donating a 5x5 gun/bow blind to the live auction. This blind comes with a 4' tower also! These blinds are super cool. They have glass shooting windows for the gun hunters and long windows in the middle of the blind for the bow hunters. These are first class deer blinds coming from first class folks over at Atascosa Wildlife Supply! Thanks Larry for stepping up and supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc.! 


The pictures below are of the style blind you will be bidding on at the Swordfish Seminar auction. The winning bidder can pick up his or her deer stand at Larry's store "Atascosa Wildlife Supply" in Jourdanton Tx. 

Here are a couple of pictures from just a few weeks ago of our order delivered to the Chittim from Larry at *www.awsblinds.com* .. We received this order of 6- 2000 and 6-3000lb protein feeders with just 2 days notice! The service matched the quality and that can be hard to find ... 
*Thanks again Larry! 
*Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish baits and much more!*








* Or good friends at Baitmasters of South Florida are back again this year supporting the Texas swordfish Seminar " Everyday Heroes " Benefit.* This is Mark's 4th year in a row to play a part in giving back to those who have given so much for us! Baitmasters is donating several items to be raffled and auction again this year. Baitmasters has been our bait of choice for as long as I can remember, the quality of their baits are incredible and we have their baits on the boat every trip the Booby Trap leaves the dock. You can go to our website at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and click on Baitmasters to check them out or make an order! Thanks again Mark and all the great folks over at Baitmasters for your continuous support to this great event! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*"Make You Famous Trip"-Daytime swordfishing trip with Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Here is one of the trips that will be auctioned off at the 2014 Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfishing Seminar. This trip will be up for live auction April 26th 2014 at the 4th annual Swordfish Seminar. The trip will be for 2 people to join us as guest anglers on a multi day swordfishing trip out of Surfside Marina located in Surfside Beach Tx on the Booby Trap. The Booby Trap is a 52' Viking Express and we will be headed out 2-4 days targeting Daytime Swordfish, Night Time Swordfish and maybe a little deep dropping for tilefish and grouper. If the trip lines up and conditions are right we may add in a little Blue Marlin fishing. Last year John Duffy of CTC Concrete purchased the trip raising the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes 17,000.00 Joe Davis and Rob Dubby matched the bid and a second trip was donated. The winning bidder will named in all the publications listed with photos, magazine spreads and even a shot a Magazine covers! Tom Hilton with www.realtime-navigator.com is offering the winning bidder name the spot on Hilton's! Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews is going to paint the Swordfish Bill of one of the Big Swordfish caught on the trip. If the angler chooses to release a big swordfish on the trip we will furnish a bill to replace it and be painted.

This trip was a blast last year and looking forward to seeing how much it raises this year. 
Visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com for more info on the Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes Benefit. Thanks Brett Holden
Here is a video promotional video Miles put together about the trip up for auction.


----------



## Disco Lady

Love those Booby trap pics!

DL :texasflag


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir*



Disco Lady said:


> Love those Booby trap pics!
> 
> DL :texasflag


 x 2


----------



## broadonrod

*Get Tight Suckas! With www.realtime-navigator.com*

Tom Hilton has stepped up again for the 4th year in a row. Tom is donating several things to the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar and has been a big supporter each year furnishing banner charts for the seminar, Swordfishing maps of the Texas and Louisiana coastline. Tom also each year brings really cool auction and raffle items to raise money for the Veterans. Hilton's is always there and one of the first to call us when its Swordfish Seminar time. To subscribe visit www.realtime-navigator.com/ or go to our sponsor page at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com and click on HILTON'S. We don't leave the dock on the Booby Trap without a quick study of Tom's site before each trip.


----------



## hilton

Thanks for the plug Brett, but more importantly, thanks for all of the hard work that you and your crew put into raising monies for our veterans!

Looking forward to another successful swordfishing seminar this year.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer hunters!*

*:flag: Here is another item donated for the deer hunters!* *DF&G Wildlife Supply* in Dilley Tx is donating* one ton of corn and one ton of protein* bagged and loaded! This is the feed we are feeding on the Nunley Chittim Ranch/ Holden Roofing Pasture. Jason ask what can we do for the Seminar/ Everyday Heroes benefit? The winning bidder of this item at the live auction can pick up these 2 pallets of feed in Dilley at their DF&G store. Thanks Jason and everyone over at* DF&G Wildlife Supply* for your donation supporting the Everyday Heroes! The deer on our place love this feed! Talk to Jason about a feed program to grow monster bucks! Also Check out their website and deer contest. Tell him Brett Holden said to call....* (830) 965-1622 *
http://www.dfgwildlifesupply.com/

:ac550: We have several inshore and offshore fishing trips to list along with several deer hunts, dove hunts and much,much more up for raffle and auction April 26th. We will be listing them daily here on the site. Some of these trips are pretty incredible donations from Costa Rica, Cabo San Lucas, Florida, Louisiana and Texas so far. This is the best selection we have ever had for the seminars auction and raffles and we are just getting started! There are a lot of thoughtful folks out there for sure!* To donate or become a sponsor of this event contact us at **www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com** or call us at our Holden Roofing office at 281-344-9083 We will be listing more and more items everyday! **Thanks Brett*


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> *:dance: Swordfish Bill artist Dan Matthews is back!* He will be donating several items to the Texas Swordfish Seminar again this year and will also be at the event with his incredible Swordfish Bill display! When it comes to painted swordfish bill art I think everyone here will agree his work is unmatched! Artist Dan Matthews has been working on auction and raffle pieces since last years swordfish seminar and we can't wait to see what he has for this years event. Dan does all the trophy swordfish bills that are caught with our guest on the Booby Trap and you can visit his site and his swordfish bill art online. Click on Dan Matthews on our sponsor page at *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com* and check out his work. Thanks again this year Dan for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes. Get Tight Sucka! Brett Holden


I can't wait to see what Dan cooks up for this year's seminar...his work is amazing!!


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> x 2


Hope to see ya there Big Pappa ! Bring miss blind date with ya!

DL we will see ya soon! Thanks for traveling all the way from Miami to help out again this year! Your bait rigging skills are off the hook bro!

DL will be at one if our breakout tables again rigging sword baits! Disco was a big help last year for sure!

The brochures, admission tickets and raffle tickets came in today! The event schedule is 32 pages long with tons of photos of 2coolers in it! Miles worked pretty hard to get it all done in time for the Houston Fishing show..
Ill update here what booth number we will be set up at.

If you want tickets early they are available at our Holden Roofing office in Rosenberg Tx. Tickets will be on sale at the Houston fishing show March 5-9th and available at the gate April 26th at Surfside Marina at 9:00 am. For more info call us at 281-344-9083

We have added several more sponsors over the last couple of days. A couple of really big ones ... Lots of folks flying in from all over the country and a few that are planning on flying in from out of country. This years event looks to be bigger than ever already !!! We have so much tackle and other items to list it is insane! This raffle and auction is going to be SICK! Lots of new Swordfish, marlin and tuna tackle coming out. We will also be covering how to catch BIG tile fish and deep water grouper at one of the seminar tables this year.

Targeting bigger swords and how to hook up with double headers will be some of the new talk this year. How to keep them on during the long battle without pulling hooks as often and much more!

Don't forget the kids fishing tournament and a lot more just for the kiddos!

Book your hotel now. Some are full but still a lot left just minutes down the road in Clute.

Josh and Rory are going to help us by listing items and sponsors here on the site soon. This years raffle and auction items are already better than before! We have almost doubled out sponsors and still have about 2 months to go!

To become a sponsor or donate items /funds to the Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes benefit contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com

To reserve a VIP table call us at 281-344-9083 or email us on our website, we still have a few left. They are 1000.00 with your company or fishing team name/ logo on them. It will be considered a donation to the Everyday Heroes for 8 seats as close to the front stage as we can get them.. They are going pretty fast.

Thanks !!!! Brett Holden / Capt. Ahab

Ps if you need a event schedule mailed to you call the office number above. Also we still have some swordfish charts of Louisiana and Texas if anyone wants one of them mailed also.. Several were sent out this past week!

Hope to see everyone from last year and meet some new folks too! See ya April 26th Get Tight Suckas!

Like us on face book and spread the word 

https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team?id=309154672540270&viewtype=public


----------



## broadonrod

*Drinks and auction items donated to the Swordfish Seminar by Coca-Cola*

*:dance: Just got this email. Coke is going to supply the Can Sodas for the event!! Thanks Mikey Parsons and everyone over at Coca-Cola for your support!*
Brett / Josh,

Please consider this email as our formal agreement for support to the 2014 Swordfish Seminar supporting Everday Heroes!
*Supporting our Veterans is a wonderful cause, and we are delighted to be a part of it for 2014.*

*1)Coca-Cola will provide the 12oz Can Soda products for the event.*

*2) We will also provide a suite night to our Coca-Cola suite at the Sugarland Skeeters. This suite is big and will host 20-25 people.*
*I will host the event and purchase up to $500 in food and beverages for the suite. **http://sugarlandskeeters.com*

*3)We will also provide a suite night to our â€œCoca-Cola Cornerâ€ at Minute Maid Park for a specific date in the Astros 2014 season.*
*Again, I will buy $1000 in food and beverage for this event. It will hold up to 50, but we normally put 30-40 in it to make it more comfortable.*
*Here is some information about the â€œCoke Cornerâ€ at Minute Maid Park.*
*http://houston.astros.mlb.com/hou/ticketing/suites.jsp?suite=coke*

*Seating Capacity 25-50 *
*Located above Center Field, Coke Corner allows a group of Astros fans a rare and exciting view to cheer on their beloved Astros. This premium seating area sells out quickly!
Â· Private deck with its own Coke Stage Telescope
Â· Ideal for groups of 25-50
*

I will continue to keep working for other raffle and auction prizes.
Looking forward to it!

Thanks again Mikey and we are super proud to have y'all as a new sponsor! Thanks for supplying the drinks and all the cool auction /raffle items! Brett Holden
*To become a sponsor of the "Texas Swordfish Seminar" contact us at **www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Donation*

Thanks Brett!!

We are thrilled to help this year!
Our Coca-Cola Suites are great fun!
I hope they raise lots of money for such a great cause!

Mike


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Marlin Tackle*

*Black Bart* is back again! This is the 4th year in a row our friends at* Black Bart Lures* will be in the raffle/auction! Thanks Black Bart for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar-Everyday Heroes benefit again this year! :shamrock:To become a sponsor go to www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfishing hooks for daytime and nighttime swordfish donated*

Mustad hooks are once again in for the 4th year in a row sponsoring the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Mustad has donated a lot of tackle over the past few years to the event and have some great stuff headed our way now for the raffle/auction! Thanks Mustad for your support to the Everyday Heroes and Swordfish Seminar again this year!

To become a sponsor or donate something to the Texas Swordfish Seminar contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com we have received 3 more cool donations just in the last couple of hours thanks to the great folks here on 2cool!

See everyone on April 26th! Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Max Bait Trays*

*Max Bait Trays* for the 3rd year has sponsored the *Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Benefit!* 
*Max Bait Trays* is sending a set of bait trays. 
These bait trays are very cool, pun intended! 
Max Bait trays stack so you can keep your rigged bait organized while keeping your bait cold. 
I have used these trays on a few trips and Rory uses them on every trip he goes out!

Thanks Danny with Max Bait Trays for your support!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*:work:Capt. Bill Bahr has stepped up again this year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and our Everyday Heroes!!!!
* * Up to four lucky people will join Captain Bill Bahr on his 30** foot Panga Marine center console for a day-long offshore trip in the Gulf of Mexico. *
*This custom built boat is well maintained and fully equipped with state of the art electronics, satellite weather, radar, EPIRB, life-raft and VHF radios. Targeted species include snapper, mahi-mahi, ling, king mackerel, grouper and wahoo.**
The boat will depart from Gulf Coast Marina in Surfside, TX at 7am and return around 5pm. Captain Bill bahr will provide all tackle, bait, ice, snacks, bottled water, fish cleaning, and photography. 
Trip can be taken anytime between June 1, 2014 and October 15, 2014.

* * Contact Captain Bill Bahr for more information 713-416-1082 or Visit his website at **www.TexasOffshoreSafaris.com**.*
*
*
*Bill is a great fisherman and stacks up the fish !!! *
*Thanks Bill for donating again this year !:cheers:

*
*
*
*







*
*http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/data:image/png;base64,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****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
*


----------



## CTCFoundations

Brett
Put me down for a table. Looking forward to this years benefit.


----------



## broadonrod

[B said:


> CTCFoundations[/B];8048497]Brett
> Put me down for a table. Looking forward to this years benefit.


 *Thanks John!* *Give Miles a call at the office and he will get you reserved 281-344-9083. *

*If anyone would like to reserve a table for 8 people toward the front of the event for your company or guest the tables are 1000.00 . Its a great way for companies to donate to the Everyday Heroes.* *Tables will have your company or fishing team name on them and reserved for your group through out the day. 

The party is definitely getting bigger :cheers: Thanks again John... Brett Holden*

*If you would like to donate something to the auction or make a cash donation contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com or call the office and ask for Brett 281-344-9083.*


----------



## broadonrod

*Pelagic High Performance Offshore Gear is back again "Texas Swordfish Seminar"*

*Pelagic Gear* is back again this year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes! They are donating to many items to list but here are a few. When you stop by the pelagic booth they will have special edition Swordfish Seminar shirts and hats available with 100% of the money for those items going to the Everyday Heroes! They will be donating tons of there Bad A## products to the raffle and auction. The guys from Pelagic Gear will be set up in the same location as last year make sure you check out all the new products they have come out with for 2014! They are working on the art work now for the Special Edition items and we can't wait to see what they come up with! The Pelagic packages that are being donated are insane! The great folks over at Pelagic have really stepped up this year and we are super proud to have them part of this great event! Thanks Ron, Collin and all the other great folks at Pelagic for your support once again! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden :cheers: 
You can visit the Pelagic site on our Booby Trap Fishing Team Sponsor page at http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/sponsors/

To become a sponsor, make a donation or reserve a table at the event please contact us at [email protected] or call us at 281-344-9083.

www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Diamond Braid daytime swordfishing*

_:flag: *Diamond Fishing Products*_ is in again for the 4th year in a row supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar! I talked to John and he is shipping a box full of Diamond braid, leaders and much more that will be up for raffle/auction. We use Diamond Fishing Products on all of our reels. *The braid and mono are second to none IMO.* It doesn't matter what we are fishing for weather it be swordfish, marlin, tuna or blue runners for bait, Diamond Fishing Products has been our line of choice on the Booby Trap for several years now. Why take a chance when the fish of a lifetime is on the line! *Thanks John and everyone over at Diamond Fishing Products for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes once again this year!* You can visit Diamond Fishing Products on our website. Go to the sponsor page and click on *Diamond Fishing Products*. *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*

To become a sponsor or reserve a VIP table toward the front of the event for your guest at the seminar please emails us at [email protected] or call us at our Holden Roofing office at 281-344-9083 tables are 1000.00 and come with 8 tickets for you and your guest with your company name on the table. Thanks Brett Holden

Don't miss the event! April 26th Surfside Marina!


----------



## broadonrod

*Texas Swordfish Seminar Magazine sponsors*

Thanks to all of these printed and online magazines supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit, we are growing fast! These Magazines have all come together helping promote and raise money for this great event. Without the help and support of the great sport fishing editorials listed below, we would not be able get the word out to the fishing community and raise all the funds for our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes. Here are just a few of the magazines and online supporters we have involved. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab

Don't miss the 4th annual 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar! April 26th 2014 at Surfside Marina! Covering Swordfishing Techniques, Daytime Swordfishing, Night Time swordfishing, Swordfish bait rigging, Swordfishing Tackle, depths to target swordfish during the day and at night, New Swordfishing techniques used to target big swordfish, doubling up on daytime swords, deep dropping for tilefish & grouper and much more!

Don't forget the kids fishing tournament starting off the day!

We will be listing more sponsors daily. To reserve a table or donate to the event contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Im planning on bidding big on some of that Orange Braid big rolls!!! Love it!
Even if my buddies make fun of me for buying and wearing everything orange!


Great Job Braid Products for joining in again!


----------



## broadonrod

*Elite Diesel Services donates to the Texas Swordfish Seminar!*

:work: Thanks John and all the great folks over at* Elite Diesel Services* for your super cool donation to the event! John is donating *TWO Shimano Talica 50ll* to the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar. These reels will be up for raffle or auction at this years event. With Great folks like the team at Elite Diesel supporting the event, it will keep growing faster and stronger each and every year helping more of our US Veterans get the support they are in need of! Thanks John for you continuing support!_ Brett Holden_
Now here is a number you definitely want to program in your SAT phone! *281-535-0200
**www.EliteDieselService.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*Fishing Rods Swordfish Seminar*









Here is one for the bay fishing guys and gals! *Sarge Custom Rods* is donating some really cool stuff! They are donating *4** inshore custom bay fishing rods*... These rods are really fine! I had one in my hand the other day and I think it weighed 2.3 ounces.. Sarge put a reel on the rod and the total weight was like 7 ounces! It is unbelievable how light these rods are and great action to go with it..He is having them custom built just for the Texas Swordfish Seminar Everyday Heroes benefit... They will be up for raffle and auction April 26th at the Swordfish Seminar, Surfside Marina in Surfside Beach, Texas .. Thanks Sarge and the great folks at Sarge Custom Rods for your donations and support to the Everyday Heroes again this year! Swing by and see Sarge and his incredible display of rods at the Sarge Custom Rods booth at the Houston Fishing Show ... *Sarge and The Booby Trap Fishing Team will be promoting the Texas Swordfish Seminar at the booth as well*. The space has been donated by Sarge Rods supporting the event! We will have the brochures, tickets and event schedules at the Sarge Rods Booth! Thanks Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden 

*Check out Sarge Customs at **www.sargecustomrods.com*
Attached Images


----------



## matthewsart

Thanks Brett, look forward to seeing all you good folk again, and supporting such a great cause.



broadonrod said:


> *:dance: Swordfish Bill artist Dan Matthews is back!* He will be donating several items to the Texas Swordfish Seminar again this year and will also be at the event with his incredible Swordfish Bill display! When it comes to painted swordfish bill art I think everyone here will agree his work is unmatched! Artist Dan Matthews has been working on auction and raffle pieces since last years swordfish seminar and we can't wait to see what he has for this years event. Dan does all the trophy swordfish bills that are caught with our guest on the Booby Trap and you can visit his site and his swordfish bill art online. Click on Dan Matthews on our sponsor page at *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com* and check out his work. Thanks again this year Dan for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes. Get Tight Sucka! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Looking forward to seeing the bills your bringing to the swordfish seminar! I have a couple of gentleman sending you bills this week that contacted us through our website. Thanks for the support Dan!

Here is one of the latest Swordfish Bills artist Dan Matthews did for us. Dans painted swordfish bills are incredible!
View attachment 1160057
View attachment 1160065
View attachment 1160073
View attachment 1160081


Check out Dan Matthews swordfish bill art at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com

I have a big item to post up in a few minutes! I'm waiting on the picture to load.. We are fixing to start getting a lot more sponsors and donations listed so stay tuned in to see all the cool donations! Thanks everyone for all the emails and PMs! It looks like this is going to be a big turnout ! We are getting excited already... Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

see if this works


----------



## broadonrod

*Surfside Marina donation to "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar*

:work: *Thanks Surfside Marina* for hosting the 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar-Everyday Heroes Benefit for the 4th year in a row! We are proud to call the beautiful marina home of The Booby Trap Fishing Team! I feel safe to say the Marina is the finest Sport Fishing facility on the Texas coast IMO. 
Not only the nicest Marina but the nicest group of folks I have met in the business!

*Surfside Marina is donating a trip for up to 6 people to Los Suenos Costa Rica for 5 days and 4 nights at their beautiful Condo and a day of fishing added to the trip on their 61' Garlington!* This will be a hot item at the live auction helping raise money for the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes April 26th 2014 at this years Texas Swordfish Seminar! Thanks a million Surfside Marina for all that y'all do! For more information about this years Swordfish Seminar, to become a sponsor or reserve a table close to the stage visit our website at *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com* click on our sponsor page and visit Surfside Marina to check out their incredible facility! Thanks again to all involved with this great donation! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES

Man! Sounds like there's gonna be a ton of awesome raffle & auction items! I gotta start saving my lunch money.....I might even start stealing Mikeyhunts' lunch money!!


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Man! Sounds like there's gonna be a ton of awesome raffle & auction items! I gotta start saving my lunch money.....I might even start stealing Mikeyhunts' lunch money!!


Joey I can't even keep up with the tackle and trip donations. The tackle we have coming for the raffle and auction is insane! I was just thinking about this weather .. Thanks goodness we have Chris and the folks over at Ron Hoover keeping us covered with those giant tents again this year! .. Rain or shine the party will go on :cheers:. Ill get some more stuff posted up soon. We have had 3 more 2coolers and their companies step up with some great donations today. Thanks everyone for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Im getting pumped already! Brett

To reserve a sponsorship table contact us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Charlietunakiller

*It's on*

I didn't even have to twist my son's arm to sponsor a table for us at the biggest and best Swordfish Seminar!!!
Shoot I have been saving my breakfast and lunch money! Can not wait!
53 days and counting!!!

:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> I didn't even have to twist my son's arm to sponsor a table for us at the biggest and best Swordfish Seminar!!!
> Shoot I have been saving my breakfast and lunch money! Can not wait!
> 53 days and counting!!!
> 
> :cheers:


 Just got off the phone with him! Thanks guys... Looking forward to seeing ya there and thanks for the donation!!!! Brett :cheers:


----------



## Madd Air

*Just reserved a table for Madd Air-Heating and Cooling*

Talked with Brett earlier and reserved one of their sponsor tables. We didnt make it last year and have been waiting for the 2014 seminar. He did tell me tables are going fast, saying they haven't even had time to call all the sponsors from last year. So if you plan on getting one you better hurry before they're all gone. He also mentioned there will be alot of new things for this year and have already received several generous donations for Everyday Heroes. Looking forward to meeting everyone on April 26th! :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Matt and I will be at the Houston Fishing Show tomorrow until Sunday. We will have event schedules and tickets at the Sarge Custom Rods booth. We will also have the LP-S1200 combo on display along with the raffle tickets for that item and the hand crank 80 combo. Barry and Barry Jr will have event schedules and tickets at their Suncoast Marine Works booth. Matt and I will be there by noon. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. We will have a TV going with some swordfish action kicking on the corner.. Should be a lot of fun this year again! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Madd Air said:


> Talked with Brett earlier and reserved one of their sponsor tables. We didnt make it last year and have been waiting for the 2014 seminar. He did tell me tables are going fast, saying they haven't even had time to call all the sponsors from last year. So if you plan on getting one you better hurry before they're all gone. He also mentioned there will be alot of new things for this year and have already received several generous donations for Everyday Heroes. Looking forward to meeting everyone on April 26th! :texasflag


Thank you Sr! See ya at the Seminar! Brett

Also I have had a few emails on the table sponsorship this evening. The table sponsors are a 1000.00 donation to the Everyday Heroes. It comes with 8 tickets and gets you close to the stage area and your table is reserved for you and your guest the entire day. You can add seats but does come with 8 tickets and your company or fishing team name on it.

We plan on having plenty of seating but some will be quite a ways away from the center of the event. Last year we had around 2000 folks attend.

If you would like to reserve and donate to the Everyday Heroes for one of these front VIP tables please contact us at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com

Also like is on face book and help spread the word!  
https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.f...ooby.trap.fishing.team&m_sess&viewtype=public


----------



## broadonrod

Swing by the booth at the Houston fishing show! We have been handing out free Texas Swordfish Seminar T-Shirts and will have more today while they last. Sarge Custom Rods has furnished us the space to promote the Seminar this year.. Come by and Check out the LP-S1200 electric reel combo that is up for raffle. Also the demo of then 80W and Get Tight Sucka daytime swordfishing rod and reel combo at our booth. We have the raffle tickets and seminar tickets available at the booth along with the new schedule of events for the Swordfish Seminar. We are restocking the T Shirts today so come on bye, we will be hanging around looking at swordfishing videos from the last couple of seasons... Get Tight Suckas! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

My buddy Larry the knife guy steps up for the 3rd year in a row. He has donated a set of really cool regrinds. We have been using Larry's knifes for about 20 years. Check out Larry's knives if you get a chance to make it to the Houston Fishing Show tomorrow.. You can also order from him by email or a phone call. Thanks again Larry for donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

We haven't counted exactly but are very close or over 200 sponsors this year for the 4th annual Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar. 
We have had a blast meeting all the great folks at the fishing show and looking forward to seeing everyone April 26th at Surfside Marina! 
For information on reserving a VIP table making a donation to the event supporting Everyday Heroes Inc. contact us at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com

Like us on face book and help spread the word !!! Thanks Brett 
https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.f...ooby.trap.fishing.team&m_sess&viewtype=public


----------



## Intercontinental Charters

Brett glad to donate the trip and help out for a great cause..looking forward to the seminar..
intercontinentalcharters.com


----------



## jgale

Y'all have some killer donations listed already and from the sounds of things, theres a lot more to come! 

Is it April yet :bounce:


----------



## Miles2Fish

See you there!!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Miles2Fish said:


> See you there!!!!!!


Bring your big fat wallet!!!!! Ive seen and heard about a lot of the raffle and auction items!!! Your going to want to be bidding! Fishing trips for inshore and offshore for all over the World!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> We haven't counted exactly but are very close or over 200 sponsors this year for the 4th annual Get Tight Sucka! Texas Swordfish Seminar.
> We have had a blast meeting all the great folks at the fishing show and looking forward to seeing everyone April 26th at Surfside Marina!
> For information on reserving a VIP table making a donation to the event supporting Everyday Heroes Inc. contact us at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com
> 
> Like us on face book and help spread the word !!! Thanks Brett
> https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.f...ooby.trap.fishing.team&m_sess&viewtype=public
> View attachment 1172633


Holy Moley Brett what is that a monster shark in that photo. I hope you guys have a great seminar. If you get down this way give me a ring and I'll buy you a beer. Later buddy, Baker


----------



## capttravis

it was great seeing all of you that stopped by to chat during the fishing shows, it was great to put together some names with faces...A huge thanks to *Sarge Rods* for sharing some booth space with us so we could get the word out...This year's raffle and Auction items are going to be incredible and we look forward to seeing you guys and gals out there...We will be posting up a ton of these Auction and Raffle items shortly!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Time is flying and it will be here soon!*

*I want to let everyone know the sponsors just keep rolling in! Most of our sponsors from last year plus many new ones for this year just keep stepping up. 
The fishing show was a great success we met lots of people with interest in attending the event this year. 
Many of the donations are being made specifically for the event and we are waiting for pictures to post. 
We will be posting details on donations as soon as possible. 
Thanks again to all those who have donated and stopped by to see us at the show. 
The support for The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for the Everyday Heroes is tremendous and should make the event this year off the chain!*! :flag:


----------



## En Fuego

I have been away from the water for a while since I sold my ride, and a bit in mourning, so to speak. That being said, I cannot wait for this first class event to take place yet again, and WB is very happy to be a sponsor again. Huge thanks to Brett and Crew for all you do for these deserving vets!!
See Ya'll soon!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

How did it go out west?


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> I have been away from the water for a while since I sold my ride, and a bit in mourning, so to speak. That being said, I cannot wait for this first class event to take place yet again, and WB is very happy to be a sponsor again. Huge thanks to Brett and Crew for all you do for these deserving vets!!
> See Ya'll soon!


Looking forward to seeing you there again Andrew! Thanks for the donation again this year, last year your donation raised a ton of money for the Veterans. 
I just got back in town. I'm getting back to emails and PMs as fast as I can thanks everyone for your patience. We have a lot of sponsors to list the next few days. The Swordfish Seminar is growing fast and taking a little more time than the past years to get everything up.

Hunter we are not headed West yet. That will be in a couple of weeks. Congrats on the little one my brother! 

We are looking forward to seeing everyone APRIL 26th at Surfside Marina for the 2014 "Get Tight Sucka!" Texas Swordfish Seminar. You don't want to miss this raffle/auction tons of inshore and offshore tackle, fishing trips, hunting trips and much much more! Swordfishing Techniques and new strategies catching more and bigger swordfish. Also covering Tilefish and deep water grouper fishing techniques. Can't wait and hope to see everyone one there! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Reliable Fishing Products*

*Reliable Fishing Products* has again stepped up and is donating a fish bag again this year. Reliable products makes the best fish bag on the market today that has a unique feature that puts it above any other fish bag. The bottom of the fish bag expands to be flat on the bottom to give it the most capacity for any fish bag of the same size. Check out there their full line of fish bags at *http://www.reliablefishing.com.* *Thanks again Paul and Reliable Fish Bags for supporting Veterans! *:flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*We have an LP S1200 electric reel donated for the raffle already. LP has donated an LP S1200 for 4 years in a row now to the raffle playing a huge part in helping raising money for the Veterans of Everyday Heroes year after year. Tim and the great folks at LP also have donated a pile of tackle I mentioned in earlier post....lights, strobes, hooks, and leader. Now Tim has informed me that LP has stepped up even more this year and is donating a SECOND LP S1200! It will be a one of a kind custom engraved LP-S1200 to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! The LP S1200 is the finest electric reel on the market in my opinion without even a close second, weather you are targeting daytime swordfish, tilefish, yellow edge grouper or giant warsaw this is a fish catching machine! The combo will come with a custom rod and ready to go! This SECOND LP will be up for auction at this years 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar April 26th at Surfside Marina. Tim will with LP will be working one of the breakout tables at the seminar also going over his swordfishing techniques used in South Florida. Tim will also have a booth set up and explaining how the LP-S1200 has become one of if not the most effective dredge reels on the market for the Blue Marlin, White Marlin and Sail fisherman around the globe . Tim was with us 2 years ago on the Booby Trap for one of our 21 swordfish trips and is not only a friend but a great fisherman. Thanks Tim for the donations, the help and the support you and the great folks at LP have provided for the 4th year in a row to the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes benefit! *

*To become a sponsor or reserve a table for the event visit us at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com you can check out more LP products on our Booby Trap Fishing Team sponsor page by clicking on the LP link. See everyone Saturday April 26th! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*

*PS Book your hotel now... 2 are full already :work:*


----------



## broadonrod

Like us on Facebook and help spread the word! 
https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.f...=http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/&_rdr


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Here is another cool donation by one of our first sponsors! *E-SeaRider* has sponsored the Texas Swordfish Seminar since it's first year. This year they are again sending a pair of their *E-SeaRider Marine Bean Bags!* These are the best marine bean bags on the market! There have been imitations but none are the quality of *E-SeaRider!* A pair of these bags will no doubt make your ride to the swordfish grounds a whole lot more comfortable! *Thanks E-SeaRider for again helping us raise money for our veterans that need our help!* :cheers:

Be sure and check our E-SeaRiders complete line of Marine Bean Bags at *http://www.e-searider.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*Tuna Fishing Louisiana!*

*Here is another sponsor that steps up year after year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit. ...* *Captain Mike Ellis with **www.relentlesssportfishing.net/** of Louisiana has donated another offshore fishing trip for 4 on his new 36' Yellowfin to our Heroes! This trip will be buyers choice of the fish you want to target and will be a live auction item April 26th at the Swordfish Seminar. Capt. Mike catches them all! Relentless Sportfishing is well known as one of the best! Tuna, Marlin, Swordfish, Wahoo and Dorado! You pick the fish and Capt. Mike Ellis will do his best to put you on them! Thanks You Mike and everyone over at Relentless Sportfishing for your support again this year and looking forward to seeing all of our friends from Louisiana for another super fun time April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas! *
*If you have any questions about the event please email us at **[email protected]* :cheers:

*:cheers: Venice Louisiana Tuna Fishing Charters*

*VOTED Top Venice Tuna Charter Boat 2009-2013 by ReelReports.com!*
*Have you wanted to experience some of the best fishing in the world?* Venice Louisiana is home to the best Tuna fishing on the Gulf Coast. Captain Mike offers trips daily where we run to the oil rigs and fish live bait, lures and jigs to catch big yellowfin tuna, mahi, wahoo, marlin, sharks and more. Each trip is an adventure and we always have the rods bending and drags screaming, you can be sure of that.

*http://www.relentlesssportfishing.net/*
:flag:


----------



## CAT TALES

I think I "need" pretty much everything that has been donated for the raffle & auction so far......anybody got the winning lotto numbers?


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> I think I "need" pretty much everything that has been donated for the raffle & auction so far......anybody got the winning lotto numbers?


LOL I hear ya! I'm ready for April alreadyâ€¦ Room is booked but they were already getting low 3 weeks ago so book your rooms now if you haven't done so already!


----------



## broadonrod

*Waterloo rods!*

:texasflagHere is another sponsor that has donated some really cool items again this year! My friend Jimmy over at *Waterloo Rods has donated 4 super nice Waterloo rods! Two for the ladies and 2 for the guys!* These 4 rods are being custom wrapped and donated to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit! If you are looking to purchase inshore or offshore fishing tackle you are not going to believe the quality of items being donated for raffle and auction at this years event! Thanks Jimmy and everyone over at Waterloo Rods for again supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Y'all are 2cool! Check out Waterloo Rods at *http://waterloorods.com/about.htm* Thanks Brett Holden

Keep watching for more updates on the Texas Swordfish Seminar here or visit our website at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com . We have tons of Raffle and auction items to list and are fixing to start posting a lot of the event sponsors!


----------



## broadonrod

*Short Corner Tackle*








Here is a really cool one. *Troy over at Short Corner Tackle* is donating a really nice rod and reel combo. The reel is an *Accurate DPX2-30 an will be on a Calstar Rod.* Thanks a million Troy and Short Corner Tackle!!! Also keep in mind *Short Corner Tackle* is also a reel repair shop! *Troy maintains and rebuilds all of our reels for the Booby Trap Fishing Team.* Thanks Troy and the great folks from *Short Corner Tackle* for your donation to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit! *See ya April 26th at the swordfish seminar ! :doowapsta**http://www.shortcornertackle.com/*


----------



## broadonrod

If you didn't get a Swordfish Seminar brochure at the Houston Fishing Show, here is an online version of the 32 page Brochure/Magazine. It cover the schedule of events and few of the Texas Swordfish Seminar sponsors. Click on the link and turn the pages from the top corner of the page. Thank you again Barry and Barry Jr at Suncoast Marine Works for sponsoring the event. Suncoast paid for these super cool brochures as another way in supporting and promoting the event! If you want a brochure stop by our Holden Roofing Office in Rosenberg Texas. If you would like some brochures to hand out call us at 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett Holden








Here is the link covering the Texas Swordfish Seminar share it and spread the word! *CLICK HERE *







*http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/2014-get-tight-sucka-texas-swordfish-seminar/#eventcatalog/EVENTSCHEDULE*


----------



## broadonrod

*Another Louisiana sponsor steps up! Daytime Swordfishing Trip*

*:doowapstaCapt. Woody Woods with Paradise Outfitters Venice Louisiana* has stepped up! He is donating a trip for *4 people Daytime Swordfishing*! This trip will be a live auction item you don't want to miss! Woody is well known for catching about everything that swims in the Louisiana waters!* Thanks Capt. Woody Woods and Paradise Outfitters* for your kind donation to the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Benefit! 
So many great folks from Louisiana are stepping up and headed to Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas April 26th to attend the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit this year. Thanks to all of y'all for the support! Check out Capt. Woody Woods at *http://www.paradise-outfitters.com/* Thanks again !!! Brett Holden

To become a sponsor contact us on our website at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com We will be posting more sponsors and raffle/auction items daily!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Another South Texas Deer Hunt!*

My good friend* Teddy Mathis with "Red Sand Ranch"* has stepped up donating a* South Texas Management Deer hunt *for a buck up to the 140s to the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Teddy has some amazing bucks on his ranch and what a great guy to spend a few days hunting with. The ranch is located just out of Batesville Texas. *The hunt includes lodging, meals and guide for one deer hunter and a guest for 3 days and 2 night.* This is a super nice ranch with really great deer. Thanks Teddy for donating this* South Texas Deer hunt* to the Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit! Very kind my brother! *To book a deer, dove, hog or quail hunt with Teddy Mathis on the Red Sand Ranch call Teddy at 936-520-3411*


----------



## broadonrod

*Cabo San Lucas fishing trip on 58' Viking*

_*Here is a cool one! Our friend Mike Shaw is donating a fishing trip for 4 on his boat Fishawk in CABO SAN LUCAS! This is a really nice boat and some great guys! I have fished with Mike in the past and these guys are super nice and fishing machines! Thanks a million Mike and crew for donating this day of fishing to the Texas Swordfish Seminar-Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit!*







_

_*One day fishing in Cabo San Lucas, BCS, MX for 4 anglers. On the FIshawk, 58â€™ Viking enclosed bridge fishing machine. Included is everything except sunscreen and MX fishing licensesâ€¦boat, fuel, bait, crew, food, drinks, etc. for a day of fishing for:*_

*Â·Blue marlin*
*Â·Striped marlin*
*Â·Dorado*
*Â·Wahoo*
*Â·Tuna*
_!tuna!





















_


----------



## RedSand

Hey Brett,
Thanks for the invitation to join you guys for this fantastic event! I look forward to seeing all of you and supporting a great cause!


----------



## broadonrod

*How about another friend from Louisiana steppig up *

*:doowapstaOur friend and outdoor photographer Will Drost is donating an offshore fishing trip with Captain Monique Savoy.* Targeting any offshore species you desire out of *Venice, Louisiana on their 33' custom Freeman!* Includes two nights accommodations for four people. One day of offshore fishing. Breakfast, lunch and gourmet dinner! Will has supported the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes benefit in many ways over the past 4 years. We are super proud to have Will Drost and all of the Louisiana folks as part of this great event again this year! 
*Will is also bringing a few hundred lbs of Mud Bugs!* He says there are lots of folks headed this way from good ol Louisiana and the crawfish are headed with them.. Thanks again Will Drost for all that you do to promote and sponsor the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Veterans Benefit each year! With out great folks like Will and all the others supporting and coming from Louisiana this event would not be successful in raising these funds for our Everyday Heroes! Great folks and fisherman coming together for one heck of a party and great cause! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team

To become a sponsor visit our website at*www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*
Will's new Freeman will be delivered in July so trip must be taken between August 2014 and August 2015.. Here is an old pic of Will and I on the Booby Trap with a nice sword. :ac550:


----------



## nelson6500

Good job getting all those goodies again guys, can't wait.


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> Good job getting all those goodies again guys, can't wait.


Thanks Matt! We are just getting started! Guessing we have over a hundred items to list.. I know we are up to about 15 - 80w combos now.. Tons of inshore and offshore tackle to list. More fishing and hunting trips. It's going to take all month to list all the donations everyone has come forward with.. We have some pretty incredible stuff to put up.. See ya on the 26th of April my brother! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

*Amj designs*

*AMJ Design* *has stepped up again this year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit! These great folks run a first class operation! They supply us with all of the banners, signs, wrapped coolers and more! Anything we ask for and need to help out with the event they jump to help out. Anything you need from custom coolers, graphics, wraps, signs and much more these folks are who you want to call. Thanks again guys for all you do to support this event! Here is a pic of our good friends at AMJ Design last year.. Our new donated coolers are on there way! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab *
:mpd: *Like AMJ on facebook or give them a call at 281-745-5379*

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/AMJ-Designs/166928706696243*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is another*

We had a great donation at the fishing show from *Atlas Industrial Supply Inc.* for an awesome 35QT Pelican Elite Cooler. Thank you for stepping up and helping the *4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for The Everyday Heroes!!!!*
Atlas Industrial Supply is a product distributor of such brands as Cooper, Pelican, Storm, Hardigg, Streamlight, NoTrax, Cortec, Bullfrog, Jan-Fan, and many more. We have the resources and capacity to sell and ship worldwide. Start shopping today! Give these Guys a call if you need anything. Thank you Gustavo Garza for the donation!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

*Bean bags*

Does the esea rider bean bag model come with the bags?!


----------



## broadonrod

:work: Here is another sponsor really stepping up this year!* Roy's Bait & Tackle* is donating all kinds of stuff! For starters here is a really cool *daytime swordfishing combo*! Rocky has been more than helpful volunteering time and promoting the Texas Swordfish Seminar this year! If you fish you have surely heard the name *Roy's Bait & Tackle!* They have been around for ever. They carry everything in fishing tackle you will ever need! Its a really cool store that has the right stuff and that can be a challenge. These guys have a professional level of fishing tackle above others I have seen for sure. Give Rocky a call to place tackle orders and let him know the Booby Trap Fishing Team sent you there!* Call them at 361-992-2960 or visit Roy's Bait & Tackle online at **http://www.roysbait-tackle.com/*

Thanks Rocky and all the great folks over at Roy's Tackle for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas whitetail Photo Hunt something for the wildlife photographer!*

Here is an item that we have donated 4 years in a row now to the live auction. :camera:*This is for the wildlife photographers.:camera:* This photo hunt has raised thousands of dollars for the Veterans over the past 3 years and what great folks we have met through these hunts! The photo package hunt is for 2 people to join us on the *Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch* in South Texas. The ranch is known to have some really nice free range/lowfence bucks roaming around and lots of opportunity for extremely close up photo shots of the deer. There are several ground stands set up on the ranch that have been set up for photography. If your not a pro and don't have high end photo equipment that's ok. We can get these bucks within just a few feet of you! *It is possible to have lowfence whitetails scoring over 200 inches B&C just a few steps from the blinds and not uncommon to see 50 bucks a day.* You may also have photo shots at wild hogs, javalina, bobcats, coyotes, mountain lion, turkey and much more! *This photography trip for 2 people includes meals, lodging, guide, feed and transportation to and from blinds. You just have to meet us at the gate *







. Last year we had photographer Grady Allen as our guest and he really got some shots! This trip must be taken during November 1-December 31, 2014. Thanks Brett Holden

*If you would like to become a sponsor or reserve a table at the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit contact us at our Holden Roofing Office at 281-344-9083 or visit **www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*

*See everyone April 26th!!!!*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

For the second year, *Nu-Ice* is sponsoring the *Texas Swordfish Seminar!*
For all of you that are looking for a way to make your ice last longer you need to check out *Nu-Ice!* *Nu-Ice* is a really cool product that will keep your ice frozen for days. Simply freeze the Nu-Ice re-usable packages in the freezer to active them them place them on top of the ice in a quality cooler to turn it into a freezer! This is a great way to keep ice on those multi-day trips as well as keep bait from thawing and turning into mush. Check out *Nu-Ice* at *http://nu-ice.com* and be sure to get you a few packs!

*Thanks Rob and Nu-ICE for helping the Texas Swordfish Seminar raise money for Everyday Heroes!*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Max Bait Trays / Max Cooler Companion* has once again sponsored the Texas Swordfish Seminar and are sending us some bait trays for the event! These are a must have for everyone to keep their rigged baits separated and cold! Whether you are sword fishing and have a dozen rigged squid or trolling a weed line for dolphin, wahoo, and marlin and need to keep your rigged ballyhoo cold, *Max Bait trays* are the best way to keep them ready and in top shape. Check out this video of the trays, they work great for food as well: *



*
*Danny, you are the man! Thanks again Max Bait Trays / Cooler Companions for supporting our veterans! :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:*


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Here is an item that we have donated 4 years in a row now to the live auction. :camera:*This is for the wildlife photographers.:camera:* This photo hunt has raised thousands of dollars for the Veterans over the past 3 years and what great folks we have met through these hunts! The photo package hunt is for 2 people to join us on the *Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch* in South Texas. The ranch is known to have some really nice free range/lowfence bucks roaming around and lots of opportunity for extremely close up photo shots of the deer. There are several ground stands set up on the ranch that have been set up for photography. If your not a pro and don't have high end photo equipment that's ok. We can get these bucks within just a few feet of you! *It is possible to have lowfence whitetails scoring over 200 inches B&C just a few steps from the blinds and not uncommon to see 50 bucks a day.* You may also have photo shots at wild hogs, javalina, bobcats, coyotes, mountain lion, turkey and much more! *This photography trip for 2 people includes meals, lodging, guide, feed and transportation to and from blinds. You just have to meet us at the gate *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last year we had photographer Grady Allen as our guest and he really got some shots! This trip must be taken during November 1-December 31, 2014. Thanks Brett Holden
> 
> *If you would like to become a sponsor or reserve a table at the Texas Swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit contact us at our Holden Roofing Office at 281-344-9083 or visit **www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*
> 
> *See everyone April 26th!!!!*


If any of you photographers are considering this item I can tell you from first hand experience that you *will* see more mature trophy class deer in one day on this ranch than you will see in many seasons on others. The size and condition of these animals are truly amazing. Brett can get you up close and personal with these deer. For me the best part was that you can get your shots from ground level which always (IMHO) look better. Good Luck to the winners!!!!!! Baker


----------



## broadonrod

*Louisiana folks are coming to the Swordfish Seminar!*

I just got off the phone with *Dr. Perkins of Louisiana*. He his sponsoring the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit for the 4th year in a row!* Dr. Perkins* says everyone is coming! He has been talking to numerous fisherman in Louisiana and said we need to get ready for a big crowd! He booked his hotel in Clute ( just down the road from the seminar) 3 weeks ago along with several others from Louisiana and said that one is now full! Book your room now, there are several hotels in Clute but sounds like they are filling fast.

:work:* Dr. Perkins is bringing several hundred lbs of live crawfish!* Each year he provides the Swordfish Seminar with all the crawfish we can eat.* Will Drost is also bringing several hundred lbs of crawfish *as he has done in the past also. Will had the same story. He says lots of good ol Louisiana folks headed this way April 26th!

*Thanks Dr. Perkins and Will Drost for supplying the Crawfish and much more again this year! *It is really cool seeing all the Blue Water fisherman from around the US coming together to support this event! Louisiana Rocks! 
Here are a couple of pictures of our Louisiana friends Swordfishing with us over the past few years on the Booby Trap. Lots of fun with great folks! 









*See y'all April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas!* *Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*Thanks You Jerry ! GoPro Black Edition Camera*








Thanks *Jerry Karnes and Texas Applications Specialist* for you donation to the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc. and Texas Swordfish Seminar! It's just an everyday thing around here to see Jerry stepping up to help out others in need. His generosity seems to never stop. We are proud to have Jerry as a sponsor this year, check out this cool donation he has made this to the event. Jerry has donated a* GoPro Black Edition Camera* package to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar April 26th 2014! The GoPro is a must have on the boat for sure and this is a super nice package that will have folks stuffing lots of tickets in the bucket this year. Thanks again Jerry and Texas Applications Specialist for your continuing support! 








:work:To become a sponsor or make a donation contact us on our website at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com :work:

To reserve a VIP table for your company and friends call us at our Holden Roofing office 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Omega gear-reel crankie and harpoons!*

*Rick with Omega Gear has stepped up even more!* Rick is the builder of the *REEL CRANKIE.* The* REEL CRANKIE* is the best tool ever made in my opinion for daytime swordfishing. Rick donated a couple of his Reel Crankies already and just gave me a breakdown of more items he is donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes benefit.

Now Rick is sending* 4 Reel Crankies* and* 2 Harpoons*! These harpoons are the best I have seen on the market. Super heavy duty and quick connects set them above other brands IMO. 
His Reel Crankie Line Spooler is in a class of its own.

*If your looking for the BEST swordfishing line spooler on the Market this is the one we recommend.
*
*Thanks Rick and OMEGA GEAR for your generous donations once again and supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *







*To purchase a REEL Crankie or Omega Gear Harpoon contact Omega Gears Dealer- Capt. Nick Stanczyk at **http://floridakeysswordfishing.com/** or just wait and buy one at the Texas Swordfish Seminar. *
:work:
*Pic is a live picture just sent to me from Capt. Nick Stanczyk 15 minutes ago catching a Daytime Swordfish using the Omega Gear REEL CRANKIE in some rough stuff!! *


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> *Rick with Omega Gear has stepped up even more!* Rick is the builder of the *REEL CRANKIE.* The* REEL CRANKIE* is the best tool ever made in my opinion for daytime swordfishing. Rick donated a couple of his Reel Crankies already and just gave me a breakdown of more items he is donating to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes benefit.
> 
> Now Rick is sending* 4 Reel Crankies* and* 2 Harpoons*! These harpoons are the best I have seen on the market. Super heavy duty and quick connects set them above other brands IMO.
> His Reel Crankie Line Spooler is in a class of its own.
> 
> *If your looking for the BEST swordfishing line spooler on the Market this is the one we recommend.
> *
> *Thanks Rick and OMEGA GEAR for your generous donations once again and supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To purchase a REEL Crankie or Omega Gear Harpoon contact Omega Gears Dealer- Capt. Nick Stanczyk at **http://floridakeysswordfishing.com/** or just wait and buy one at the Texas Swordfish Seminar. *
> :work:
> *Pic is a live picture just sent to me from Capt. Nick Stanczyk 15 minutes ago catching a Daytime Swordfish using the Omega Gear REEL CRANKIE in some rough stuff!! *


Is it just me or does it look rough as a cob in that picture from today?


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Dang! 
Might have to make it a two day event! !! :brew:


----------



## [email protected]

capttravis said:


> Is it just me or does it look rough as a cob in that picture from today?


With as much as its blowing here right now, I bet its a little on the sporty side.

Anyhow, looks like everything is shaping up nicely! Looking forward to another awesome seminar!


----------



## broadonrod

We have a new sponsor that contacted me last night. He is offering to donate so much to the Texas Swordfish Seminar I am still kind of in shock! I'm going to iron out some details and figure some things out before I post up anything about what he is offering. Some INCREDIBLE Folks headed to the event this year for sure! :clover:
*Thank you to all the sponsors supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes INC. *:flag:

*We are still reserving tables for the seminar. These tables will be the VIP tables closest to the main stage- Seminar, auction and raffle.* *The VIP tables are 1000.00 and come with 8 tickets for the days event and your Company or fishing Team logo reserves your table for the entire day. *

*Book Your hotel or rent a house on the beach now. They are going fast! There are still some rooms in Clute Texas just a few minutes from Surfside Marina and I have heard beach house rentals are filling up. Thanks again Brett Holden *


----------



## FISH TAILS

:dance:Capt. Lance Schouest Jr. has stepped up this year supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and our Everyday Heroes!!!!
Up to four lucky people will join Captain Lance on his 34 Venturecenter console for a day-long offshore trip in the Gulf of Mexico. 
This custom built boat is well maintained and fully equipped with state of the art electronics, satellite weather, radar, EPIRB, life-raft and VHF radios. Targeted species include Yellowfin Tuna, grouper and wahoo.
The boat will depart from Homa Louisiana at 6am and return around 5pm. Captain Lance will provide all tackle, bait, ice, snacks, bottled water and fish cleaning. 
Trip can be taken between September 15, 2014 and November 15, 2014.

Contact Captain Lance for more information 985-856-7063 or Visit his [email protected] https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lil-****-Charters-LLC/457101197695635

Lance is a great fisherman from a long family history that stacks up the fish !!! 
Thanks Lance for donating to this great event!

The trips just keep getting donated!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

:bounce:*Tides and Tails Guide Service* has stepped up again this year and donated a Bay Fishing Adventure for 1 lucky winner. *The 4th Annual Swordfish Semniar for Everyday Heroes* cannot thankyou enough for the support.
Capt. Mark Salazar specializes in fishing for trophy trout, redfish and flounder by either drift or wade fishing for 1-3 people. 
This guide will put you on fish while enjoying a great time on the water.
Please call Capt. Mark at 281-513-7468 for any of your bay fishing needs in the Galveston Bay Complex! 
Thank you Mark for helping out with the *Everyday Heroes!!*

This years event is getting bigger everyday and more sponsors and attendees contact us daily!! Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Offshore trip!!!*

*Reel Satisfaction Charters* and Captain Chris Farley have donated a trip for 1-4 to *
The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!!! *
Chris has over 20 years experience fishing the Gulf of Mexico from Freeport to Matagorda. 
Chris is U.S. Coast Guard Licensed and also carries the Texas State Guide License. 
Captain Chris loves to fish for King Fish, Red Snapper, Amberjack, Dorado, and Wahoo.
While fishing with Reel Satisfaction Charters, you wil be aboard our *35ft. Contender, Hit-N-Run*, powered by triple 300hp 4-stroke Suzuki outboards. 
You'll enjoy the day with a smooth, comfortable ride, great fishing opportunities, and on-board restroom facilities.
Give these guys a call if your looking for a trip out of Surfside!!!
_Capt. Chris Farley 979-373-8003 (cell) or 979-798-2521 (home)_
Thanks again Chris for the donation.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Offshore fishing at its best!!*

*:dance:Captain Brian Wilson* and *Intercontinental Charters* has step up and donated a 8-10 Offshore hour trip for 1-4 people!! 
The donations just keep coming for *The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!!*
Captain Brian Wilson has over 20 years of experience fishing the Gulf of Mexico. Raised in Freeport Texas, he has grown up fishing saltwater species from an early age. He holds a USCG captains license, TP&W state guides license, and NMFS Federal permits.
You'll be fishing aboard the *Vooda Ka-Sonya*.

:work:This *36 foot, center console 2012 Yellowfin*, is powered by triple 300 HP 4-Stroke engines delivering a fast ride out to the fish.

Thanks Brian!! Brett and Josh

Get your trip reserved! Call now!

Call now to reserve at 979-665-7763 or email 
[email protected].

*:ac550:This years event is shaping up to be pretty crazy the raffle and auction is going to be second to none! Please call and reserve your VIP Tables and hotel as they are going fast!!!*
To reserve a VIP table for your company and friends call us at our Holden Roofing office 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Flounder Gigging Trip for 2 with Rory Starling*

*Rory Starling* has donated hundreds of hours to the Texas Swordfish Seminar over the past 4 years. He has been a major part of the event from the start. Without Rory the Texas Swordfish Seminar -Everyday Heroes benefit would not be what it is today! Not only does he donate his time but each year he donates a







*flounder gigging*







 trip for 2 people. Well here it is again :work:..... *Rory is donating a trip for 2 people on his Flounder boat for a night of super fun Flounder gigging.* *The trip will depart from Matagorda Texas and the 2 guest will be flounder pounding within minutes after dark.* If you haven't been flounder gigging in a rigged flounder boat you really need to look at this trip! Rory has been flounder gigging Matagorda for about 40 years since he was a kid and he knows how and where to find them. *Thanks Rory for all that you do and all the support you give to the Everyday Heroes year after year! You and your family's support are second to none my friend!* Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden :flag:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Hanging out with Rory would be worth the money itself! The guy is a class act and... a hell of a good guy!!! Ill be bidding on this trip! I have not been flounder gigging before, but have done a ton of bow fishing! This trip is right in my wheel house!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*How About a Bay Fishing Trip!!!*

*The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes *has some great sponsors again this year and here is another!!
*Tail Chaser Charters* and *Captain Charlie Buchen* have stepped up and donated an awesome day on the Lower Laguna Madre chasing huge trout and redfish for a party of 1-2 people!!! 
Tail Chaser is a charter guide service located in Port Mansfield, Texas. 
Whether your interest is bay fishing or bird hunting, *Tail Chaser Charters* will make your trip enjoyable. 
*Captain Charlie Buchen* has over twenty years experience of sight fishing and duck hunting on the waters of the Lower Laguna Madre Bays.
If you would like a trip you wonâ€™t soon forget contact:
*Charlie Buchen @ 956-605-6409*
*[email protected]*
Thanks Charlie for helping out our veterans!! Brett and Josh


----------



## FISH TAILS

*How About some Hog Hunting!!!*

*:dance:Captain Mike Kubecka* of *Reel Rush Charters* out of Bay City has stepped up again this year and is donating to *The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for the Everyday Heroes!!!!!*
*Reel Rush Charters *is donating a *Night Vision Hog Hunt for **3 People*. 
Their hunts are a combination of walking and stalking baited fields and pastures. The hunt includes use of our night vision equipment, ammunition and includes cleaning of your harvest!!!
This is one of those hunts you just donâ€™t want to pass up :bounce: *NIGHT VISION HUNTING* IS very cool and the gear is not cheap. Here is your chance to see if you like the experience without the upfront cost of the equipment. Take some buddies and do our Veterans a huge service while eradicating a few *HOGS!!!!*
If you would like to *HUNT HOGS or CATCH FISH* in the Matagorda area this is your guy!!*
Contact Mike Kubecka @ (979)-240-9490 or **[email protected]*

Thank you again Captain Mike!! Brett, Rory and Josh :flag:

We would like to thank all those who keep stepping up to the plate and donating to this great event.


----------



## CAT TALES

Just a few weeks away! Lots of good stuff in the raffle. I can't wait!


----------



## mjz

Holy smokes, this thing is going to be EPIC!


----------



## jgale

Looks like team Boobytrap is out in California at the Pacific Coast Seminar! I talked to Brett and they are due back in Texas tomorrow and will be posting up even more donation items soon! Can't wait to see what's coming up. This year is going to be HUGE!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Canyon Reels - Daytime Swordfish - Texas Swordfishing Seminar*

Don with *Canyon Reels* is sending a *Canyon EX-80* reel again! *Canyon Reels* makes a complete line of quality offshore fishing reels. Whether you need a set of 80's for your marlin spread, a jigging reel for those pesky AJ's or a spinning reel for that night-time topwater tuna bite, *Canyon Reels* has you covered! this 80 is going to make someone a sweet *daytime swordfish* setup! Be sure you check out *canyonreels.com* when you are ready upgrade your fishing reels.

*Thanks again Don for sending us a daytime swordfish reel!* * :doowapsta This reel is sure to bring enough money to build a few wheelchair ramps for our needy vets!* :doowapsta


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Inshore Fishing Trip*

If you want to get in on an inshore bite, *Jacob Zemaneck* is your man! *Jacob Zemaneck* has once again donated a bay fishing trip to help us raise money for our veterans. Jacob is based out of Matagorda, Texas and will do what it takes to put you on the fish! Jacob consistently produces some of the best catches of trout and redfish in the Matagorda bay system. He will put you on the fish and get you to the fishing hole in style aboard his shoalwater cat. *If you want to book a trip with Jacob call him at (979)216-7756.*

:flag: *If you see Jacob, be sure and tell him thanks for supporting Every Day Heroes!* :flag:


----------



## Charlietunakiller

18 1/2 days and counting.
:headknock Can not wait!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Ready*



Charlietunakiller said:


> 18 1/2 days and counting.
> :headknock Can not wait!!!!


:rybka:


----------



## Wompam

*Boobytrap*

Long time away, can't wait to c you cats!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar Girls- Check out our raffle ticket staff this year.*

*:walkingsmOur good friend Malissa Markey will have her girls back at it again this year at the Texas Swordfish Seminar! These young ladies will be helping out with Raffle ticket sales and assisting in the Live auction through out the event helping raise money for our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes. With hundreds of items donated for raffle and auction it would be a true challenge to accomplish our goals without the help of the young ladies. Thanks **Malissa- *[email protected]

*Looking forward to seeing everyone at the Texas Swordfish Seminar April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas! Learn new Swordfishing Techniques - night time and daytime swordfishing - how to target deep water grouper and tilefish with the Booby Trap Fishing Team and Guest speaker Capt. Nick Stanczyk of Bn'M!*

*For more info on the Swordfishing Seminar visit **www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com*

Here are a few of the swordfishing seminar staff photos. Ill post more later







. Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod

Another young lady that will be helping out at the Texas Swordfish Seminar Malissa just sent me.


----------



## broadonrod

*InTheBite Magazine*

*This year we will have another special guest at the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Dale Wills, Publisher of InTheBite Magazine will be attending the event. Swing by Dale's Booth and say hello. InTheBite Magazine has played a big part in supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and we are very happy to have Dale attend the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar. InTheBite is donating some cool stuff this year supporting the event! Thanks Dale and InTheBite see y'all April 26th Thanks again for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc.*
*Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team*
Suscribe to InTheBite Magazine here or sign up at the Texas Swordfish Seminar! 
http://www.inthebite.com/


----------



## papotanic36

I was waiting but now I'm coming for sure!!!!l. Lol
See y'all there!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Inside Sportfishing Telivision and Fox Sports*

*:work: New Texas Swordfish Seminar Sponsor!*







* Inside SportFishing Television has stepped up in supporting the event! Barry Brightenberg with Inside Sportfishing Television will be attending and filming the Texas Swordfish Seminar this year. I'm pretty sure everyone here has seen Inside Sportfishing on Fox Sports, what a cool show! We are honored to have this sponsor helping out in promoting the event this year! We met Barry while filming a Swordfishing trip in California and have had the pleasure of spending time with him during our resent trip to the Pacific Coast Sportfishing Magazine Festival "Swordfishing Seminar". We are planning a trip with Inside Sportfishing Television this season and look forward to having Barry on the Booby Trap this summer! Swing by and say hello to Barry April 26th at the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar and watch for them on Fox Sports! *

*Like us on facebook and spread the word! Join us in supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*
*:cheers: https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team*

*Thanks Inside Sportfishing Telivision and Fox Sports! Check out Inside Sportfishing Television at :ac550: http://insidesportfishing.com/*

*For more info on the Texas Swordfish Seminar go to **WWW.BOOBYTRAPFISHINGTEAM.COM*


----------



## Charlietunakiller

2COOL!!!
This year is going to be one for the record books!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is Another Cool Donation!!!*

*:shamrock: Scott Clary* at *Coastal Prairie Outdoors* has donated a guided duck or goose hunt to *
The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!! *:flag:
This will be a 4 man guided duck or goose hunt for 2014-15 season in Garwood Texas it will include lodging the night before. This guy will put you on some birds. Be good way to get away for a night with the fellas and then Blast some birds in the morning!!
Give him a call to book a hunt!!
http://www.coastalprairieoutdoors.com/index.html
email: [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*Another Fishing adventure to Cabo San Lucas!*

:cheers:







*Our friends Tony and Phil with Picante Blue Water Sportfishing *
*have stepped up. If you are looking for a top of the line fishing trip-vacation package for the family or friends here ya go! The Picante fleet is world famous for producing lots of billfish! These guys don't play around. First class all the way from the boats, captains and crews. Thanks again Team Picante for stepping up and donating this incredible Cabo San Lucas Fishing trip and vacation package to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit! Swing by and say hello to the "Picante Team" at their booth April 26th at this years Swordfishing Seminar - Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Tx. Thanks Brett Holden and The Booby Trap Fishing Team *

*Here is a copy of Tony's Email...* :cheers:

*Brett,*

*So here's what we have for ya:*

*3 Night stay for 4 people*
*1 Day of fishing aboard the "Picante 45" our 45' CABO Express*

*Now the CABO Express can fish up to 8 persons, but the hotel stay is for 4 persons two rooms for two people. This will include all tackle with custom rods 4 boxed lunches from Senor Sweets, **www.senorsweets.com** bait, beverages, and fishing licenses too!*

*If additional people come to fish aboard the "Picante 45" we charge $35 per person for Lunch, beverage, and License. We might also need some extra bait. We can work those details out once the prize is claimed. *

*Looking forward to a successful day with you and your team!*

*Regards,*

*Tony*










*Tony Craig*
CABO Yachts ~ Hatteras Collection 
Yacht Charters ~ Yacht Sales ~ Yacht Management
Cabo San Lucas, BCS
Direct (714) 390-6886
[email protected]
www.picantesportfishing.com

For more info on the Texas Swordfish Seminar visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Contact our new sponsor to book a trip!*

www.picantesportfishing.com :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish Seminar Kids Fishing Tournamant!*

:bounceon't miss the Get Tight Lil Suckas! Kids fishing tournament starting off the day April 26th at the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Great prizes, all bait & tackle furnished, tournament will be held at Surfside Marina. Sign your youngster up at 9:00am fishing starts at 9:30. This part of the event is sponsored by R&M fire arms and Holden Roofing. Each year the kids tournament has grown and what a blast it is seeing the kiddos hooked up with big redfish, drum, flounder, gafftop, sheephead and hardheads. The weigh station will be at the cleaning tables and the fish are weighed and released. There are 2 divisions and 3 places for each division. Tournament ends at 10:30 and awards will follow at 10:45. we hope to see all the kiddos again this year and getting tight on some big old dockside redfish! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :fish:

For more info visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com and go to our Swordfish Seminar page.


----------



## broadonrod

*Daytime Swordfishing Trip with The DRILHER Fishing Team!*

:dance: *Here is another sponsor that steps up year after year! Vance and his family are always helping out one way or another when it comes to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit! We met DRILHER Fishing Team through the Swordfish Seminar 4 years ago. Vance is well known as one of the most dialed in swordfisherman on the Texas Coast! The DRILHER Fishing Team catches swordfish, so we were excited to have them back again this year donating a trip to the Swordfish Seminar. 
Vance is donating a trip for 2 people for a day of swordfishing leaving the dock at 4:00 am and retuning at dark out of Port A Texas on his 30' Grady White DRILHER. If you get your swordfish early Vance said the trip can be turned to focusing on deep dropping for Tilefish or even a little Blue Marlin action. This is a great boat to learn from and great folks to fish with. Vance and his son fished with us on the Booby Trap a couple of years back and what a blast these guys are! Great trip if you are getting into deep dropping. This could speed up your learning curve for sure!

Thanks Vance and Family for all you do each year supporting this great event! Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## Mikeyhunts

It's getting close people!! Make your plans!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Heres another donation!!*

 We have another new donation to *The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!! *
*Jason Gale* has stepped up donating this great *4 BEDROOM 3 BATH Condo for 5 days and 4 nights*. Jason decided to donate and attend the auction this year and we look forward to seeing him at the event.
The condo is right in the heart of the canals with excellent fishing at night under the lights. 
Bring your boat it has a lift and dock space and shore power for a Sportfish vessel.
*Sleeps 12** with **Pier & Boat Slip also has Green lights, Fish Cleaning Station and a BBQ on a Private Back Deck.*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is a Serious Inshore Trout Rod Pair for Him and Her!!*

*Chris Williamson* of *Laguna Rods* stepped up and is build a pair of custom his and her trout rods for the event!!
*The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes* is possible becasue of great people and companies like Chris and *Laguna Rods!!! *
*Laguna* *Rods* has been building custom rods since 2000 and their main focus is building inshore rods. 
They are currently located in Katy and are expanding their dealer business and continuing to build custom rods.

Please feel free to contact these guys if you would like a custom inshore rod!!

Laguna Custom Rods2900 Katy Hockley Cut Off Road #A100
Katy, TX 77493

281-665-1300 shop
 
*www.lagunarods.com

*


----------



## FISH TAILS

FISH TAILS said:


> We have another new donation to *The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!! *
> *Jason Gale* has stepped up donating this great *4 BEDROOM 3 BATH Condo for 5 days and 4 nights*. Jason decided to donate and attend the auction this year and we look forward to seeing him at the event.
> The condo is right in the heart of the canals with excellent fishing at night under the lights.
> Bring your boat it has a lift and dock space and shore power for a Sportfish vessel.
> *Sleeps 12** with **Pier & Boat Slip also has Green lights, Fish Cleaning Station and a BBQ on a Private Back Deck.*


*I left out the location on this one!! The condo is in Port Mansfield Texas!!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine*

Here is a cool donation! Our friends at *Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine* have stepped up even more! They will be at the Texas Swordfish Seminar this year taking pictures and covering the event from start to finish. They are not only donating a spread on the Make You Famous Trip but also donating a cool auction item. 
*Up for auction will be a full page add in the Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine.* This Magazine covers most of the Gulf Coast. These great folks from* Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine* have supported the Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit in many ways. They have promoted the event through their magazine and face book helping spread the word. Thanks a million Gulf *Coast Mariner Magazine* for all your support! See y'all April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas! To advertise with Gulf Coast Mariner Magazine visit their website at http://gulfcoastmariner.com/ or visit them at their booth April 26th.

Thanks for supporting our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc.!!!! 
Brett Holden

*To reserve a VIP table* at the Swordfishing Seminar contact us at our Holden Roofing Office at 281-344-9083 or email us at [email protected]
*The VIP table will be reserved for the entire day*. 
:ac550: Book your hotel now! They are getting full. Clute Tx. still has some rooms and they are only a few minutes from the marina.


----------



## kVaV

Can't wait!! Already got my room booked!!


----------



## broadonrod

*2012 swordfish seminar trip winners*

Here is a video of Karen and Kevin. They were one of the Swordfish Seminar "swordfishing trip" auction winners in 2012. This trip was a blast! Great folks and great times making new friends each year through the event.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Another Great Donation for the Bays*

*:dance:Rex Richards *from *Commonwealth Financial Network*and *The Whitley's *from* Back Bay Rods* have stepped up and are donating a custom one of a kind Texas Trout & Redfish Rod and Reel to the *
The 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes Benefit**.*
*Michael or Eric Whitley* cant set you up on a rod at *281-788-9057 or http://www.backbayrods.com/ 
**Rex* can help you with any of your financial needs. *(281)-996-4800* or *http://www.cfnfriendswood.com/* *
*Here are a few pictures of some past work. This new rod will be designed specifically for *The** 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar!! 
**Talk About TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!! :slimer:
* I would like to thank both of you for donating to this great cause.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Capt. Brian Bordosky* and *Bilat Bilateral Lures* are donating one of their awesome Marlin Teasers for the 2nd year in a row to
*The 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!!*
*Bilat Lures* are for Serious Marlin Fisherman and we look forward to auctioning another one of these SUCKAS off agin this year!!
We stiil have tons of items to list and tying to get as many up as I can. There are so many great folks out there like Brian it is amazing! 
Thanks Bilat Lures and everyone else for these fine donatins helping us raise money for our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes!

*Check out this VIDEO!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Diamondback Firearms donates guns to the Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit*

Our friends at* Diamondback Firearms* have stepped up in a big way! *Scotty of Louisiana and Bobby of Florida with Diamondback Firearms contacted us wanting to help support the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc this year.* We met Scotty and Bobby through our long time Swordfish Seminar sponsor Dr. Perkins and these guys are not playing around! They have offered way to much to list so Ill through a few things up here for now :dance:... *Diamondback Firearms offered to donate 100 guns to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit !!!!!!!* I just about fell over! After discussing this event with Scotty further I told him we already had so many items donated that we may think about doing a hundred gun raffle next year and didn't want to see the auction/raffle turn into 12 hours .. This was kind of a last minute donation since we just met and with so many things already donated* I think we are going to have around a dozen guns this year.* *Several AR-15s, and more. We talked in depth about some really nice handguns for the ladies too.*Scotty just kept repeating himself!!! What can we do to help? Make a wish list!!! I said bring every fisherman you know He said he has around 45-50 folks from Louisiana headed this way with him alone. He said he is also bringing a few hundred additional lbs of crawfish and pork boudin plus a pile of Pork cracklings and much more! We have sure met some great folks through the Swordfish Seminar/Benefit and more and more from the great states of Louisiana and Florida each year.
Scotty is an avid Blue water fisherman and we look forward to getting on his brand new 61' Blackwell being delivered to his home port this May :mpd:.
*Thank you so much Scotty, Bobby and Diamondback Firearms for your kind donations and support to the event!* *See y'all at the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas.

*Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden

*Check out Diamondback Firearms at **www.diamondbackfirearms.com*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Heres another Great Donation!!*

*Capt. Colby Denbow* at *Sabine Lake Lodge*has donated anAll-Inclusive Guided Trip for 1-3 People including lodging and 1 night fishing from the pier.
The main house sits overlooking Sabine Lake on Pleasure Island in Port Aurthor, Texas and has a breathtaking view of the water. 
*The 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes *is going to be great with donations like this coming in!!
Contact *Capt. Colby Denbow* at
*[email protected]** or 409-673-4487*
*
*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here Is Another*

*George Young* and *Texas Coastal Kayak Fishing Charters* has stepped up and donated a Â½ day guided trip for 3!! This trip includes all the gear needed except your rod and reel!!
Texas Coastal Kayak is a kayak-touring and fishing outfitter serving the Texas Gulf Coast. They offer scheduled and custom guided kayak tours, fishing expeditions and instruction. Home waters include Galveston Bay, Christmas Bay and Matagorda Bay areas. Fishing for Trout, Redfish & Flounder year round!

Texas Coastal Kayak Fishing Charters
713-501-0636
[email protected]

Thanks George We Appreciate The Donation!!!
Josh


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfishing on Tucker Tales 60' Viking "Texas Trip"*

*:flag: Here is a cool one!* *My buddy David Tucker is donating a multiday Swordfishing trip to the Texas Swordfish Seminar.* David owns the *60' Viking "Tucker Tales".* This trip will be a 2-4 day trip* targeting swordfish* and possibly a little blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin or tuna action! He really wants to focus the trip on day and nighttime swordfish. .
As an addition to the trip we are planning on having 1 to 2 of our regular guys on board from the Booby Trap Fishing Team. *Rory Starling will prob be in the pit! **Tuckers 60 Viking is a first class fish killing machine and they do it in comfort!* Enclosed fly bridge, fast, and comfortable. This super cool trip will be up for auction at this years Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit :work: *April 26th at Surfside Marina*, Surfside Beach Texas! *Check out "Tucker Tales" while at the event!* David is planning on having her tied up there for everyone to check out during the Swordfish Seminar! *I see lots of TIGHTNESS happening on this trip! *Trip is for 2014 summer season June-Sept. Trip scheduled around previous planned dates and tournaments.

*Thanks David Tucker for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden

*Here are a few pics of David's boat "Tucker Tales"


----------



## broadonrod

*Justin Roper with Makaira Pulling Lures!*








*My good friend Justin Roper has stepped up again for the 4th year in a row supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar!* Justin builds *Makaira Pulling Lures* and these some of if not the finest custom lures I have ever seen. These lures are pieces of art yet simple in their own way. They catch fish period! We have these lures in the water a lot! *They are custom made by Justin* and each one gets his personal touch before heading to their new home in someone's wake! We have caught several marlin, sailfish, wahoo, tuna and big dolphin on *Makaira Lures* on the Booby Trap. I've seen blues leave 2 baits and crash the Makaira in the flat more than once! Justin has out done himself in my opinion with this set and they just arrived today. I really want to just hide them but I can't :biggrin:.. They will be up for auction at this years Texas Swordfish Seminar and Ill bet these sucker go high!

*Thanks Justin and Makaira Pulling Lures once again for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc. and the Texas Swordfish Seminar!* *Brett Holden*

*Justin Roper
1241 Chippenham Dr.
Baton Rouge, LA 70808
**[email protected]*
*225.768.8667*

*http://makairapullinglures.com/*

For more info on the Texas Swordfish Seminar visit:
http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/2014-texas-swordfish-seminar/


----------



## jhbarc

Looking to be an extraordinary event, can't wait.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here we go another!!*

Man I just got back from Brett's and this thing is going to be crazy!! The sponsors just keep stepping up.

*Eichhorn, Gonzales & Miller Fine Jewelers of Victoria, Texas* have donated a Nice Reactor Watch!!
With over 150 years of combined experience, our five bench jewelers are able to accommodate both your jewelry and watch repair. 
These guys are awesome and step up every year and donate to Seminar.
Thank You Kent Miller for the donation!! Josh


----------



## broadonrod

*Suncoast Marine Works!*

:dance: As I mentioned before Barry and Barry Jr at Suncoast Marine Works are always working on the event! I think they start putting things together the day after each event for next year :cheers:. Barry and Barry Jr. once again are donating so much time, effort and supplying so many donations there is no way to post them all. The faster we post the more they bring to the table. Suncoast Marine Works was one of the first sponsors to ever join in with us in the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit and have been a major part from the start. Here are just a few more items they have donated for this years swordfishing seminar. Thanks Suncoast for everything! You folks are GREAT! Here is a Swordfish mount they are donating as they have in the past years and the benches they donate each year. Thanks again Barry, Barry Jr and all the great folks over at Suncoast Marine Works!!!! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab

*http://www.suncoastmarineworks.com/*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Almost Forgot about the Grand Prize!!!*

*Grand Door Prize! Offshore Fishing Adventure with The "Booby Trap Fishing Team"*
Each year the *Booby Trap Fishing Team* and *Holden Roofing* have donated as a door prize a spot for one person (Guest Angler) to join them on one of their offshore fishing adventure to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit. Your entry ticket to the 2014 "Get Tight Sucka!" Texas Swordfish Seminar will be your chance to win this year. This will be the grand door prizes again for this yearâ€™s event! There will be a bucket set up to put the tickets in at the Seminar so hang on to your ticket stub when you enter the gate. Last year Nick AKA "Bubba" won the trip and what a blast they had! They caught several Swordfish and crushed the Tilefish and Grouper. Good luck this year to everyone attending!!! Visit *www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com* for more details on this yearâ€™s Texas Swordfishing Seminar!
Get Tight Suckas! 
*Must be 18 years old or older to win. Trip can not be traded, or sold. Trip is for 1 person as a guest and must be taken during the months of May-Sept. 2014. Trip holds no cash value. Winner must be present to win and contact information given to Brett Holden directly after winning number is called . Drawing will be held at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas at the end of the event, Only one ticket per person, trip winner must be available on short notice*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hrYTymom3xQ


----------



## broadonrod

*Gray Taxidermy is in again this year!*

Each year the Texas Swordfish Seminar has grown. So have our Sponsors and what they have been offering to the event. Our friends at Gray Taxidermy have donated a beautiful 100 class Swordfish mount each year. The swordfish mounts in the past have raised a pile of money for our Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit. 
*This year Gray Taxidermy has stepped it up a bit!!!!*

*:fireworksThis year Gray Taxidermy has offered a Swordfish Mount up to 400 lbs!:fireworks*

*Up for auction at the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar will be a full size Swordfish mount of your choice and size up to a 400lb swordfish. This is a cool item because its going to fit anyone that has caught a swordfish from 25 lbs to 400 you pick it. There will be a demo Swordfish at the event but the one you are bidding on will be done the exact size you order. *

*Thanks Gray Taxidermy for donating the swordfish mount again this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit! And there you have another great group of folks supporting our US veterans all the way from Florida! :flag:*
*Brett Holden*

*Check out Gray Taxidermy online at http://graytaxidermy.com/*

*For more info on the Texas swordfish Seminar visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com *

*Don't miss this years event! Covering daytime swordfishing, night time swordfishing and how to catch big swordfish! Also covering bait rigging for swordfish, tackle rigging for swordfish, and all the swordfishing tips we have to offer. Discussing new swordfishing techniques we have learned in the past season and catching deep water grouper, tilefish and much more! Hope to see everyone this year at the seminar! *







*Saturday April 26th at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Texas! Book your hotel now there are still a few left in Clute Texas just a few minutes from the marina. *


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Posting up another!!*

*TKO Lures **has stepped up and donated 1 Trolling Lure Packages in roll bag!!* 
*Thank you Jack for your support to this great event!!!*
*Anyone needing tackle please visit them at:**http://www.tkolures.com/*
*
*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*We Got A New Sponsor*

We had* Matt Melton* from *Beauchan Rail Services* step up and donate 3 custom made powder coated aluminum rod rack for you truck toolbox or office wall!!
We have 2 that hold 9 rods like the picture and 1 that holds 7!!
This picture does not do these racks justice!! These rack a very nicely made come all welded, powder coated and they even have inserts!!
*The 4th Annual "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes* is just getting better everyday!!
If you have needs in the chemical rail business with Kosher Cleaning or Trans-loading this is your guy.

Thanks again Matt :dance:
Josh


----------



## broadonrod

*MJs are coming!*

MJs are headed to Surfside! These MJs are headed to the Texas Swordfish Seminar. They have been in training for an entire year. They will be up for auction and raffle at this years event. Don't be fooled by imitation MJs! These MJs are 100% certified to have been bread out of the best MJs we could find. We will not be held responsible for 10 -23 hours of extreme tightness, being pulled over by a giant swordfish, broken rods or broken records! Purchase one of these MJs at your own risk and prepare to Get Tight Suckas! MJs will try and escape the first few days they are on your boat so keep them close and firmly secured in a rod holder while fishing. Don't be alarmed if you stay tight day and night. Never plan just a one day trip with MJ and use your MJ wisely. There will be at least 4 MJs at the Seminar this year we may add a couple more and all MJs come with a swordfish bill attached. The MJs have raised thousands in the live auction for the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc. over the past 3 years and I think the top selling MJ went for around 1200.00 last year. We are looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday the 26th its looking like a record breaking turnout! See y'all soon! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden

Photos of MJs in training! :cheers: The new MJ yellow hair was from the rope we caught in our wheel last trip 

HOW MJ CAME TO BE VIDEO. GRAPHIC!!!


----------



## hilton

Hilton's will be donating a brand new 4G iPad towards the cause loaded with our navigation app RT-Nav and a subscription for any region(s) that the lucky winner desires.

Looking forward to the 4th Swordfish Seminar - one of the greatest events relative to offshore fishing along the entire Gulf Coast!

I look forward to seeing y'all there!

Tom Hilton


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Any Spurs Fans coming to the Swordfish Seminar next weekend?*

*Coca-Cola* has stepped up again!
Assuming that the *San Antonio Spurs* are still in the playoffs after next Saturday, *Coca-Cola* will be donating 4 tickets and a parking pass to a *play off game in San Antonio!!!* These will be GREAT SEATS as they are in the COCA-COLA Suite Lower Center Court!

ANDâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

Just to make sure you are covered for next year, Coca-Cola has also offered up their 12 person Suite for a future game in the* 2014-2015 *season! This is suite is one the absolute best and also has a meeting room available with a table for 12 and TV that comes included. The Game will be chose next year when the 2014- 2015 season comes out. No particular game guaranteed.

Be sure to come out next weekend for an amazing event!
The raffles, the auction, the training is going to be amazing!
And all for a great cause for our *EVERYDAY HEROES VETERANS!*


----------



## broadonrod

*Here is the schedule again. We will be posting more items soon! Thanks Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

*Over 100 cases donated so far! Millerlight, Budlight and Coorslight*

 Should go good with all you can eat Pappas BBQ, around 2000 lbs of Shrimp, Crawfish, Crabs, Pork Cracklings and 500 lbs of Boudin!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*As Always Heres a great weeked away in Matagorda!!*

Thank you* David *and* Glenda Gregory *for donating another weekend stay at your BEAUTIFUL house on the Colorado River in Matagorda TX!!!! *David* is a Sales Representative at Holden Roofing and for the 4th year in a row he and his wife have donated a 2 night stay (up to 6 people!!) at the river house with a lighted fishing pier:doowapsta 
To the *The 4th Annual Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes Benefit*  click the link for information on this great vacation rental!!!! *http://www.matagordabay.com/gregory/*
 *Thanks again for your support to this great cause*:flag:


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Roofing Pasture/ Nunley Chittim Ranch- South Texas Youth Deer Hunt*

:fireworks_Holden Roofing is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt*__ on the Nunley *Chittim* *Ranch* this year to the Texas *Swordfish* *Seminar* "Everyday __Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2014 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2014. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is last years auction winner took a 13 point with a droptine, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our *ranch* standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 4th annual Texas *Swordfish* *Seminar* "Everyday Heroes" benefit April 26th, 2014 at Surfside Marina, Surfside Beach Tx. _

_For more info on the Everyday Heroes Benefit contact us at 281-344-9083 or visit 
__http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/1-all-spread-layout-mock-up.pdf_

_:walkingsmHere are some pics of some previous youth hunters we have had at the ranch. Thanks Brett Holden

Video of a youth hunt on the Holden Roofing Pasture/ Nunley Chittim Ranch_
_



_
_First pic is last years youth hunt purchased at the Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit auction. _


----------



## broadonrod

*Fixing to post a big one! Just received a really cool donation that the hunters don't want to miss!!!!! Ill get it up in a few.. WOW I'm at a loss for words! Great folks from around the globe just keep stepping up supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes benefit. *

*Also we are chartering a bus to bring in approx. 25 -30 of our US Veterans of Everyday Heroes to the Swordfish Seminar. The 16 passenger van the Everyday Heroes purchased with previous swordfish seminar funds and the chartered bus will be bringing several of these great folks to this years event! Make sure everyone takes the time to say hello and THANK YOU to all of these Veterans next Saturday! *

*Ill get this BIG ITEM up soon... Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Lumo

broadonrod said:


> Fixing to


LOL


----------



## capttravis

Lumo said:


> LOL


Lumo, if u want to play spelling police, do it elsewhere...don't think u will get far being a smart a** to someone who has spent a few thousand hours over the last month putting on an event to support our Veterans... Crawl back under your rock, it's daylight


----------



## capttravis

Mikeyhunts said:


> *Coca-Cola* has stepped up again!
> Assuming that the *San Antonio Spurs* are still in the playoffs after next Saturday, *Coca-Cola* will be donating 4 tickets and a parking pass to a *play off game in San Antonio!!!* These will be GREAT SEATS as they are in the COCA-COLA Suite Lower Center Court!
> 
> ANDâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
> 
> Just to make sure you are covered for next year, Coca-Cola has also offered up their 12 person Suite for a future game in the* 2014-2015 *season! This is suite is one the absolute best and also has a meeting room available with a table for 12 and TV that comes included. The Game will be chose next year when the 2014- 2015 season comes out. No particular game guaranteed.
> 
> Be sure to come out next weekend for an amazing event!
> The raffles, the auction, the training is going to be amazing!
> And all for a great cause for our *EVERYDAY HEROES VETERANS!*


Thanks Mikey, that sounds like a blast!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

capttravis said:


> Lumo, if u want to play spelling police, do it elsewhere...don't think u will get far being a smart a** to someone who has spent a few thousand hours over the last month putting on an event to support our Veterans... Crawl back under your rock, it's daylight


Yea, that's bull malarkey and uncalled for! What worthwhile cause have you supported lately?? 
If you can't appreciate some country language, well then I probably wouldn't want to know ya anyway!! 
But I'm a ******* and I'm fixin to get me a beer! Buff said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*AFRICAN SAFARI donated to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Inc*

*AFRICAN SAFARI and TAXIDERMY CREDIT!!!* 
*Mike and Karen Helbing, owners of the Wild Wildebeest Lodge in South Africa*, are donating a *5-day South African Hunting Safari*. *The South African Hunting Safari is for 4 hunters* (2x1). *Included are 5 days of daily rates (lodging, meals, and all beverages), 2 blue wildebeest, 2 impalas, 2 warthogs, and 2 blackbacked jackals. You also have the option to upgrade to 10 hunting days, and with that 4 gemsbok will be included. The cost of the animal is almost the same as the upgrade! 
*
Not included in the donation is airfare to/from Johannesburg, day of arrival and day of departure, conservation fees, VAT tax, dip and pack if taxidermy is done in the U.S., and gratuities. Hunt may be taken from March through October 2014 or 2015. This 10 day hunt is easily a *$16,000+ donation!* Having been to Africa myself, I can assure you this is a trip you don't want to miss!

With this donation, Woods & Water Taxidermy in Conroe, Texas is offering *$500 credit per hunter toward taxidermy* work done by their company. Contact Rowdy Woodson at 281-296-9458 or [email protected]. 
Please note that this is a 100% donation.

Thank you so much *Mike, Karen, David and all at Wild Wildebeest Lodge* for your donation and support of EVERYDAY HEROES! Be sure and stop by and say hi to David at the seminar next weekend. They will have a booth setup and can answer any questions, or check em out on the wed at
*www.wwbeest.com*
Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## mjz

Holy cats, that is BAD *****!!


----------



## jgale

That's a heck of a trip!


----------



## JB Offshore

Wow that is really nice. That would be a good time. Some great folks out there helping out some true hero's. 


Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Posting up another!!*

*Hookspit Fishing Gear** has stepped up and donated 2 Custom made 15-30# Ling Dolphin Rods, 2 Skull Wind-guards and a pile of shirts!*
*Thank you Wade for your support to this great event; businesses and people like yourself is what makes putting this thing together a pleasure!!*
*Anyone needing fishing tackle or apparel please visit them at:* * http://www.hookspit.com/*
*Store Location:*
*2800 W. Main St., Suite. G**
League City, Texas 77573
Phone: (832) 632-1205*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here we go with another!*

*Brian Bremser with Bremser Insurance Agency, Inc.** is stepping up again this year and donating a **Tiagra 50W LSRA **to *
*The 4th Annual Texas Swordfishing Seminar for Everyday Heroes!
I'm sure many of you here on 2cool and on the VHF know Brian as "Go Man Go".. *:dance:
*We want to thanks Brian and all the great folks over at Bremser Insurance Agency for supporting this great event and cause again this year.*

*Bremser Insurance Agency, Inc*
*211 West Milam*
*Wharton, Texas 77488*
*Phone 979-532-1586*
*Fax 979-532-8393*
*Email [email protected]*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is Another Cool Donation!!!*

*Clay Schoolfield* at *Schoolfield Insurance Agency* has donated a guided duck and hog hunt to

*The 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!! *
*This will be a 2 Person â€œFather/Daughter or Son" guided duck and hog hunt after deer season in Palestine Texas.**
He will put you up in a hotel or the main cabin for 2 nights around the hunt.
This guy will put you on some birds and has more hogs than he knows what to do with!
Thank you Clay for an awesome donation and I know there will be smiles on some youngster's face after this one.

*


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Andrew West* and *WestBurchell* will be donating their recruiting services to place one (1) full-time employee with the winning bidder's company to *
The 4th Annual â€œGet Tight Suckaâ€ Texas Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!*
With over 50 years of combined expertise in recruiting, staffing and consulting, *WestBurchell *is able to consistently locate, recruit and retain top talent in the following disciplines: 
Engineering, GeoSciences, Information Technology, Geographic Information Systems, Accounting & Finance, Procurement, Legal and HR.

Last Year a Procurement Manager was placed for the winning bidder within a month. 
The winning bidder realized a cost savings of over $27,000 in standard placement fees, and the employee is still with them and performing at a high level.
Andrew thank you for this awesome donation and I can see a compnay getting a new employee real soon!!!Josh

 If you or your company needs hiring services for professionals please give Andrew a call!!!


*Andrew West*
Managing Partner 
832-230-8993 Office
[email protected]


----------



## StarlinMarlin

The past three years *David Pratka* and *Colten Pratka* with *Viper Well Service, Viper Vacuum Services, and El Campo Machine & Repair* have donated a dove hunt in the El Campo area. This year David and Colten decided to do something special. Instead of the dove hunt, they contracted a painter to paint an original swordfish oil painting for the Texas Swordfish Seminar! Colten just dropped the painting off and it is off the chart! The painter, a family member of the Pratka's did and outstanding job creating a one of a kind artwork with amazing detail. This is one cool original oil painting on canvas that should definitely bring some good money for our veterans! :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:

*Thanks Colten and David Pratka!*

Be sure and contact David Pratka with all off your oilfield needs. Whether it is a part that needs machining, a well that needs to be worked over or saltwater disposal, call David

*Viper Well Service - (979)541-5262
Viper Vacuum Service - (979)541-5262
El Campo Machine - (979)543-9663*


----------



## FISH TAILS

That Painting is unreal with all the detail in it!

Just wanted to remind everyone about our truly awesome ladies working the event!!
We really enjoy these ladies being there every year!
Brett, Rory and I will be posting as much as we can over the next few days it will be here before we know it.
I am looking forward to seeing all of you at the event.
Josh


----------



## broadonrod

Lots to post up still. VIP tables are all full.. We actually stretched it out a little. We have some super cool items to post up including a ton of rod&reel combos, lure packages, inshore and offshore gear and much more....It's going to be hard to get it all up in the next few days. 
Thanks again to all the volunteers and sponsors for making all this come together. This event has become a monster. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone next Saturday! 
We will be posting items until the day of the seminar and will do our best to get as much up as possible.

Don't forget we will have break out tables answering any questions you may have about Tilefish, grouper Swordfish and much more after the main seminar. These breakout sessions are great. It gives you a chance to ask about anything you feel you didn't get out of the main event. If you have questions about catching other fish such as wahoo, marlin, dolphin or tuna there will be a table set up just for that.
Rigging baits, tackle and much more! 
Hope to see everyone there! 
Thanks Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team

My friend and great fisherman Preston Mixon will be helping out this year answering any questions you may have pertaining to bottom fishing for tilefish and grouper at one of our breakout table! Preston runs an offshore charter business and a commercial fishing boat. If you want to fine tune your tilefishing and grouper catching skills here ya go! 
Preston has also swordfished fished with us on the Booby Trap and can answer about anything you want to know about day and nighttime Swordfishing. Great addition to this years swordfish seminar for sure! Check out Preston for an offshore fishing adventure targeting anything that swims and don't forget to swing by his breakout table at the Texas Swordfishing Seminar next Saturday! [email protected]


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Prasek's Hillje Smokehouse* *has donated a cooler full of steaks and their smoked products! *

You won't find better steaks than you will find at *Prasek's!* Their jerky and smoked sausage is second to none! Next time you are headed southwest from Houston down highway 59 be sure you stop at *Prasek's Hillje Smokehouse*. They are about an hour from Houston and on the way to your South Texas fishing or hunting excursion. On your way back from hunting don't forget to drop off your deer for processing. *Prasek's Hillje Smokehouse* can will make anything you want with your wild game from sausage to smoked jerky. Don't Pass up the bakery either while you are there, they make the best kolaches you will find!

You can order a wide variety of smoked products online as well for any occasion. Check them out at: *http://www.praseks.com*

*Thanks again Mike Prasek for supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar and Everyday Heroes!*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Engel Coolers* has once again donated a cooler for the Texas Swordfish Seminar to help raise money for Everyday Heroes! If you don't have an *Engel* cooler, you don't have the best cooler on the market. These coolers are tough rot-molded plastic with enough insulation to keep ice for a week! No cheep hinges or latches on these coolers, all of the hardware is top notch! If you need a boat cooler, you need to get an *Engel*, It will be the last cooler you buy. *Engel* also makes a full line of fish bags for those trophy fish that won't fit in your fish box.

You can find Engel coolers at many quality sporting good stores or online at:
*http://engel-usa.com*

*Thanks Paul and Engel Coolers for your support!*


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool donation! This gentleman heard about the Texas Swordfish Seminar and emailed us wanting to make a donation. The Everyday Heroes Inc. have folks from around the country supporting them and because of great folks like *Ken Largin* the event keeps growing! Ken has quite a story and what a great guy. Without getting to long winded about our conversation Ill post up a little about Ken in a brochure he sent us attached with the picture of his Bronze sculpture he has donated to the Texas Swordfish Seminar. *This Bronze Squid and Swordfish Bill is insane!* This item should be at our office Monday and I can't wait to see this one. 
*From Ken Largin*... This is a new line of swordfish bill art for sure! Thanks again Ken for this incredible donation!

I can do "Neptune's Sword" using their bill or supply the bill. Is this something of interest? *THANKS KEN LARGIN
*:ac550: *[email protected]*

For more info on the Swordfish Seminar visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com Looking forward to seeing everyone this coming Saturday! Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Fishing Team


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Pelagic Outfitters* is once again supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes! Chris is sending a really nice pair of *Minox* marine binoculars. *Minox* marine binoculars are revolutionary digital binoculars that are fast focusing and have a digital compass in the field of view to easily locate viewed objects. *Pelagic Outfitters* is sending a tackle package as well! Most of you know Chris and Pelagic outfitters from 2coolfishing.com but if you haven't visited *PelagicOutfitters.com* you need to for really great deals on bluewater tackle. Chris always has smoking hot deals on name-brand bluewater fishing tackle!

*Thanks again Chris and Pelagic Outfitters!*


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> *Pelagic Outfitters* is once again supporting the Texas Swordfish Seminar / Everyday Heroes! Chris is sending a really nice pair of *Minox* marine binoculars. *Minox* marine binoculars are revolutionary digital binoculars that are fast focusing and have a digital compass in the field of view to easily locate viewed objects. *Pelagic Outfitters* is sending a tackle package as well! Most of you know Chris and Pelagic outfitters from 2coolfishing.com but if you haven't visited *PelagicOutfitters.com* you need to for really great deals on bluewater tackle. Chris always has smoking hot deals on name-brand bluewater fishing tackle!
> 
> *Thanks again Chris and Pelagic Outfitters!*


Rory these are the same binos we are using on the Booby Trap. We have been using them 2 seasons now and they are really cool! 
Thanks Chris you for the support again this year.


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> *:flag: Here is a cool one!* *My buddy David Tucker is donating a multiday Swordfishing trip to the Texas Swordfish Seminar.* David owns the *60' Viking "Tucker Tales".* This trip will be a 2-4 day trip* targeting swordfish* and possibly a little blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin or tuna action! He really wants to focus the trip on day and nighttime swordfish. .
> As an addition to the trip we are planning on having 1 to 2 of our regular guys on board from the Booby Trap Fishing Team. *Rory Starling will prob be in the pit! **Tuckers 60 Viking is a first class fish killing machine and they do it in comfort!* Enclosed fly bridge, fast, and comfortable. This super cool trip will be up for auction at this years Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit :work: *April 26th at Surfside Marina*, Surfside Beach Texas! *Check out "Tucker Tales" while at the event!* David is planning on having her tied up there for everyone to check out during the Swordfish Seminar! *I see lots of TIGHTNESS happening on this trip! *Trip is for 2014 summer season June-Sept. Trip scheduled around previous planned dates and tournaments.
> 
> *Thanks David Tucker for supporting the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden
> 
> *Here are a few pics of David's boat "Tucker Tales"


*Also I forgot to mention on this donation.. Tucker Tales also runs charters! If your looking for a super nice sportfishing boat that runs out of Texas contact David Tucker "Tucker Tales" at **[email protected]*


----------



## StarlinMarlin

J*ohnny and Carol* with *CMF* has sponsored the the Texas Swordfish Seminar for the past two years and are stepping up again and donating a *65 quart Yeti Tundra* to make it three years in a row! Johnny has been is an avid bluewater angler and has been very involved with hunts for heroes taking disabled veterans waterfowl hunting and fishing. When we asked if he would help us raise money for *Everyday Heroes* he along with his wife Carol jumped at the chance!

*CMF* is a full service machine and fab shop located in Wharton, Texas. If you need machine shop or fabrication services, don't hesitate to call *CFM*. Just ask for Johnny or Carol and be sure to tell them thanks for helping our veterans!

You can reach CMF at: *713-921-7266*
or look them up at their web page: *http://www.carolsmachine.com*


----------



## broadonrod

*RRR Gun Rest is back again this year!*

Thanks RRR Gun Rest for you support again this year to the Texas swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Inc. Benefit! Claude Richey of RRR Gun Rest is supporting the event again this year. Thanks for the donation of y'all fine products! If you are interested in RRR Gun Rest Check out Claude's website at *WWW.RRRGUNREST.COM*.. Here is a picture of my wife Monica with a nice buck she took this season using the RRR Gun Rest.

These items will be in the raffle Saturday at the event hope to see everyone there.

Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is a new sponsor!*

Zac McKinney at Spreadhead Lures has donated a pretty cool spread of trolling lures to the 4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!!!
Zac got word from a friend, called and said he would send lures right away. 
They came in and look great!!
Spreadhead can be found at:
https://www.facebook.com/SpreadheadLures


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Here is another!!*

*Fathom Offshore* has stepped up and donated 2 sets of trolling lures to the *
4th Annual Swordfish Seminar for Everyday Heroes!!!!*
These 2 lure packages will for sure have some fins hitting the surface behind some boats off this great coast!!
Loking forward to seeing all of you on April 26th at Surfside Marina!!

Please check out all Fathom Offshore has to offer at:
http://www.fathomoffshore.com/
Thank you!! Josh


----------



## broadonrod

*Isla Mujeres 2 days of fishing with the "Pole Dancer"*









Here is another cool one! My friend *Ron Bartee with "**Renovations Unlimited, Inc." has donated 2 days of fishing for up to 6 people on his 52' Viking " Pole Dancer" in Isla Mujeres Mexico. You talk about a cool boat! This is a world class fishing team and first class sportfishing rig! Ron has had his Place in ISLA MUJERES for several years and they catch a lot of fish. Double digits on sails are not uncommon. This transom has seen its share of Blue marlin and White marlin as well! *
*Ron and family have supported the Texas Swordfish Seminar since the first year and has always been known as a generous fella helping others in so many ways! We finally have the *Bartee family *and fishing team coming to the event! Even though Ron and his wife have always supported the Everyday Heroes event this will be their first year to attend. When you see Ron at the Pole Dancer Fishing Team table make sure you say hello! These folks just flew in from Isla to attend. Lots of great folks and great fishing teams coming together this Saturday at the Texas Swordfishing Seminar for a great cause! *
*Thanks again this year Ron Bartee and family ! See y'all this Saturday! Brett Holden*
*** Do to the time of year and season for the Pole Dancer Fishing Team , this trip must be taken by the end of June 2014


*Ron Bartee
**Renovations Unlimited, Inc.
**281.762.0679 Office
*
*For more information on the Texas Swordfish Seminar/ Everyday Heroes Benefit visit www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com *


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Another Donation for Everyday Heros!!*

Thanks EZ Wade for you support this year to the Texas swordfish Seminar- Everyday Heroes Inc. 
EZ Wade is supporting the event this year with FOUR of their killer wade belts and 10 of their Rod Markers!
Thanks for the donation of these awesome items!
If you are interested in EZ Wade products checkout their website at *WWW.EZWADEFISHING.com*

These items will be in the raffle Saturday at the event hope to see everyone there. 3 days and counting!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Tackle!!!*

Tomorrow we should have tons of tackle photos! We will start putting the rod and reel combos together and get some of them listed. We have a new line of Get Tight Sucka! rods coming out we will be introducing at the Swordfish Seminar from king, ling dolphin rods, tuna rods to NEW very cool swordfish series and bluewater trolling rods. We have our tournament series trolling rods coming out and the first set offered to the gulf coast will be up for auction this Saturday. These Marlin rods are pretty insane! This matching set is going to be the introduction to our new rods and will have Shimano Tiagra 80s on them and beautiful custom wraps. All WT guides, the newest and the best of the best IMO. We took our time finding what we feel is the best rod builder in the business and are building the rods out of the best components on the market. We have gone as far as having our own blanks made and they are made here in the US instead of over seas. The new daytime and night swordfishing rods will also be on display we will have a lot of them for raffle and auction at the seminar. They will come in 4 standard colors and the blanks have been fine tuned for the exact tip action we are looking for in swordfish rods. We are very excited to get these out on the market. We will not be selling our rods at the event and want the veterans to make the money but once the seminar is over they will be for sale to those that want them. We are opening a small tackle shop here beside our main office. This shop should be complete and up and running soon after the event. We will be carrying all kinds of swordfishing tackle and other items that may be hard to find for the serious blue water angler. We won't be carrying the cheapest tackle on the market but the tackle that we use and trust that has been proven.

This tackle store should be a pretty cool hang out we have swordfish bill artist Dan Matthews here now doing a little art work on the walls ..

I will be posting progress on the tackle shop after the seminar.

WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THESE RODS around 40 plus combos I think up for action and raffle this Saturday at Surfside Marina!!! I'm hoping our first rods out the gate raise a pile of money for the Everyday Heroes!

Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Tent is up and ready to go!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton

Here's the new swordfish chart for the area off of Sabine Pass!
Brett and Co. will have plenty of copies on hand to sell at the seminar - all proceeds go to the veterans.
Looking forward to seeing you there!
Tom


----------



## broadonrod

Ready to go! Inside Sportfishing TV - Fox Sports, has started filming already. Can wait for Saturday. See everyone soon ! I told Barry we want to get a bunch of the kids and the auction bidders on the show. He said no problem. Really nice folks!


----------



## broadonrod

hilton said:


> Here's the new swordfish chart for the area off of Sabine Pass!
> Brett and Co. will have plenty of copies on hand to sell at the seminar - all proceeds go to the veterans.
> Looking forward to seeing you there!
> Tom


Thanks again for your support this year Tom! These charts are a little more in depth and tighter zoned than the last ones. I hope they raise some money for the veterans and help get a lot of people TIGHT! See ya tomorrow... 
The 200 cases of beer and several cases of wine that have been donated to the Everyday Heroes Inc. benefit. Is going to go good with the. 2500 lbs of crawfish, shrimp and boudin! Can't wait bro!! Thanks again.

Ron Hoover has the tent up! The lights are on! The beer is cold AND FREE! Coke has us covered with all kinds of soft drinks! Sun coast has all the water bottles delivered. Pappas will be here at 11:00 with enough BBQ to feed a small county! We have a full day cut out for us tomorrow just putting rod and reel combos together for the raffle and auction. Several folks are already here from as far away as Costa Rica, Cabo San Lucas Mexico, California, Florida, Isla Mujares, Louisiana, Connecticut and even Washington. We are expecting fishing teams from Panama, Belize and Brazil.... Sure hope they make it as well.. It's going to be a lot of fun for sure! 20-30 Veterans of Everyday Heroes should be here around 2:00 pm Saturday .. We have chartered them a bus for the event. Everyone please take time to please thank them for their service!!!! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Just a few rods getting unwrapped for the raffle- auction tomorrow. A sneak peek at our new line of Get Tight Sucka rods. We have slot more to go but this is a start.


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## buzzard bill

*Thanks To Everyone*

Brett - hats off to you, your crew, all the volunteers and all the generous donors for making this seminar one of the most unique, fun and successful events on the Gulf Coast. If anyone is a first-timer and on the fence about coming out I guarantee that you've never seen anything like this and you will have a great time. See ya'll there.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple shots..


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

Looks like a lot of cool stuff!!!!
Looking forward to it


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## WestEndAngler

Fantastic can't wait to see it all tomorrow!


----------



## dlbpjb

Post pics for those of us that have to WORK!!! And everybody else enjoy! Truly a great cause!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Special Thanks to Bridge Harbor Yacht Club*

Bridge Harbor in Surfside has stepped up to Support Everyday Heroes!
They have donated 2 Fantastic Rooms for Thursday through Saturday for our guest speakers!
We could not support our Vetrans at the Swordfish Seminar without our GENEROUS Sponsors!

We hope to see everyone in Surfside tomorrow!
It all begins at 9am with the kids fishing tournament.
Lunch is served all day starting at noon.
Live Auction is 5pm till finish! Raffle items are out all day for you to browse!
Last count was over 100 AMAZING live auction items!
All of these are amazing opportunities for you to support a great cause.

Come on out and have a great time!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting close to ready!


----------



## jhbarc

Thank you Bret and the Booby Trap/Holden Roofing team for your hard work putting on the Everyday Hero's Texas Swordfish seminar. I look forward to seeing all of you tomorrow.


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> Post pics for those of us that have to WORK!!! And everybody else enjoy! Truly a great cause!


Well I'm hitting the sack! I'm sure we will get some pics up as the day goes on Dave. Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Don't forget the kids fishing tournament starts off the day sign up at 9 and starts at 9:30. 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

The kids are all over it so far here are a couple of the fish caught in the lil Suckas tournament .. Live from the dock.


----------



## saltwater4life

broadonrod said:


> View attachment 1299217
> View attachment 1299225
> View attachment 1299233
> View attachment 1299241


Brett, after the seminar, you think we would beable to buy one of the shirts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Lots of people here supporting Everyday Heroes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

I want to thank everyone from our sponsor that donated items to all those who came out to this event! We have some great people here we had a blast again this year and raised the bar a little more again! The auction and raffle was of the chain!
Thank you again
Josh


----------



## saltwater4life

Come on guys, was my daughters 2nd birthday yesterday so I couldn't make it there. I gotta live it through y'all's pictures! I know there's got to be tons of pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishfulthinking

My first time at seminar, this was a first rate event, congratulations to all volunteers and people who put this on, can't wait till next year. Now I have better understanding of how to start fishing for swords this summer. Awesome job of raising money for our everyday heroes.


----------



## broadonrod

It was a great time with a lot of great folks. We are just finishing the clean up. I am waiting on the exact total the Everyday Heroes brought in I think its over 400,000.00 .

We have a tin of pics to post and I'm sure they will start posting up soon..

Thanks everyone for coming and supporting the Veterans!


----------



## bjd76

Outstanding effort, event, and for an outstanding cause. Congrats to all that donated, bought, and worked so hard to make this a success and fun evening.


----------



## Gas Can

Wow! Wow! Wow! What a show! I just can't say much more than that. Any one of you that had anything at all to make this event happen, no matter how big or small, out in front or behind the scenes, thank you from an humble fisherman who loves grandma's cookies.


----------



## WestEndAngler

I had a great time! Won a nice prize in the raffle too 

Wonderful cause and a fantastic time!


----------



## KATILLAC

Is there anyway I can get a swordfish chart since I couldn't make it??


----------



## FISH TAILS

We will be posting up pictures over the next few days. 
Please call Holden Roofing Office at 281-344-9083 for Swordfishing maps we have new ones this year a little further east! 
I know we had a few shirts left but not many, we were selling out of several sizes! Call them on Tuesday they will know what shirts are available by then! 
Thank you again to all that came out to support our veterans!!!
Josh


----------



## BretE

bjd76 said:


> Outstanding effort, event, and for an outstanding cause. Congrats to all that donated, bought, and worked so hard to make this a success and fun evening.


X2.....I could only make the auction as I had to work yesterday but man, what an event. No doubt Brett and the rest worked their arse off for months to put this event on and make it the success it was. I just wish I could have made the whole day. Looked like a lot of fun. I will next year, no doubt. Congrats Brett and the rest who made this happen. Y'all should be proud!......

Bret


----------



## Miles2Fish

It was an amazing event! It was great meeting the Boobytrap crew and the seminar and break off tables were invaluable as far as building my knowledge in sword fishing. Can't wait to get tight! Grandma's cookies were tasty and thank you for your efforts in raising money for such a great charity.....see you at the docks. Thanks again!


----------



## rsparker67

I also had a great time and really enjoyed the event. Great tips and info from everyone involved and now need some good weather to get out there and put it to use! And I was lucky enough to get a bite of one of those awesome tasting Grandma Cookies and I must say, they were pretty darn good! 
I wasn't lucky enough to win any of the cool silent auction prizes but was lucky enough to buy one of the donations for a fishing trip out of Venice and can't wait to make the trip! Good stuff


----------



## liedtcr

*Wow.....*



broadonrod said:


> It was a great time with a lot of great folks. We are just finishing the clean up. I am waiting on the exact total the Everyday Heroes brought in I think its over 400,000.00 .
> 
> We have a tin of pics to post and I'm sure they will start posting up soon..
> 
> Thanks everyone for coming and supporting the Veterans!
> View attachment 1301610


Holy Check Batman.

Be sure to post the pic's when you hand that check over!!!!!!!!

Btw, which location does this money go to?


----------



## Disco Lady

Great seminar this year. Glad to see y'all there great time. God bless Texas!!!!:texasflag. 

DL :cheers:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Disco Lady said:


> Great seminar this year. Glad to see y'all there great time. God bless Texas!!!!:texasflag.
> 
> DL :cheers:


Nice to finally meet you Disco!!
Your Tony Montana impression is spot on!
You are a hoot!! Until we see ya again.
Might be making a trip to Miami soon.

Mike


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfishing Seminar 2014*

Thanks everyone for coming! Thanks to all of you that donated that couldn't make it, and thanks to all of you calling in here at the office for maps and shirts! Anyone that wants a swordfish chart-map or shirt from this years Texas swordfish Seminar can call us here at our Holden Roofing Office. Ask for Dian and she will get you what you need while they last. We ran out of the charts at the seminar but I think still have a box we forgot so there should be several left.. I know we have some shirts left over, Cooler Graphics and Pelagic donated hundreds and they went like hot cakes :cheers: but there are some left and should have a count by this evening or tomorrow. If you couldn't make it call Dian and she will get your info to ship them out. All the money for shirts and map still goes to the Everyday Heroes Inc. until they are gone! Contact Dian at 281-344-9083.

We have a lot to post up here. The event was off the charts. We will be posting up pictures and some of the items purchased at this year Swordfish Seminar live auction. There were so many great folks helping out its going to be hard to mention them all and if you missed the auction... well it was definitely a sight to see.. Even Grandma that made the cookies at 83 years old came up on stage and drank a couple of shots with some of our auction giants!

First pics Rob and Grandma, second pics Scotty and Grandma. Third pic Mike the $36,000.00 Cookie buyer with some of our Swordfish seminar helpers :cheers:.. We have a lot to post.. Thanks everyone again for the support!


----------



## dlbpjb

That is so cool!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

I think grandma had a good time! I bet she holds the record for the most expensive cookies for sure. Andrew with Melton's tackle was amazed with the support. Barry with Inside Sportfishing said he was looking for some "POP" for the television show and he got it when the Booby Trap trip went for 37k and the cookies went for 36k. He said I have all I need now, I don't even have to film anymore after that!


----------



## En Fuego

First time in my life I ever ate a $1,400 cookie!!!
Man, this was the best time I have had in years with my clothes on (and with my recent Red Wine consumption, that is saying something!) Met SOOO many quality people, all there to learn and to support the vets.

What I thought was so impressive was that even with all the fish talk, the focus was never taken away from the real reason we were there - to support those bad *** heros that have given so much to protect our families and our way of life.

I cant wait until next year - WestBurchell will ALWAYS be a proud sponsor and contributor to this event.


----------



## jgale

Look what I just came across! Great write up and great pics. 
http://www.inthebite.com/2014/04/texas-swordfish-seminar-raises-400k-for-charity/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles2Fish

*You the man!*



Mikeyhunts said:


> Nice to finally meet you Disco!!
> Your Tony Montana impression is spot on!
> You are a hoot!! Until we see ya again.
> Might be making a trip to Miami soon.
> 
> Mike


Mikey, nice work on the power point presentation....it was great having visual aids while bidding especially as more drinks went down later in the evening....looks like you put a lot of work into that.....let's go fishing soon!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Thanks Miles!! Yes indeed it was a lot of work, but well worth it I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

Sounds like an extraordinary fundraiser. Thanks for what yall did for the warriors


----------



## Disco Lady

Mikeyhunts said:


> Nice to finally meet you Disco!!
> Your Tony Montana impression is spot on!
> You are a hoot!! Until we see ya again.
> Might be making a trip to Miami soon.
> 
> Mike


Thanks my friend? I am the best Tony Montana in Texas!!
Had a great time meeting new friends this year. Hope to be back this summer for sure.

God bless Texas!!:texasflag


----------



## Wishfulthinking

Thanks for all your tips Disco Lady I am going to try a bass belly soon. Maybe catfish. We will definitley experiment.


----------



## saltwater4life

Seen a couple of pictures, out of all the people that went, we still haven't gotten to see very many! Winners of the raffles? Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/30/qy9azy7u.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

The veterans that were bussed in!








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco Lady

Thanks guys enjoyed teaching my power points to y'all. These tips I gave you are real from my commercial experience while swording. Take care and get tight sucka's!!!!!.

#stillbustingbroads


----------



## Disco Lady

]Thanks guys enjoyed teaching my power points to y'all. These tips I gave you are real from my commercial experience while swording. Take care and get tight sucka's!!!!!.

#coÃ±owhatabroad


----------



## Disco Lady

*#coÃ±owhatabroad*

Get tight sucka's!!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Good lord that to go box of shrimp, taters, and kern making my mouth water, and looks like the beer was covered for sure hahah 

What's grandma drinkin on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

What an amazing event. Gets better and better every year. Such a great event with great people and I was very proud to be a part of it once again. Every year I am blown away at the hard work that goes into organizing this thing and the amount of time and effort put in by all of the volunteers. It was great to catch up with old friends and meet new ones. Already pumped for next year, and looking forward to seeing some great swordfishing reports this summer on the board!


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC

Another great event, for a great cause!! Had a great time, lots of good food, cold drinks and a plethora of knowledge was shared at the seminar, but most of all there was a ton of money raised for our vets


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Suncoast Marine Works LLC said:


> Another great event, for a great cause!! Had a great time, lots of good food, cold drinks and a plethora of knowledge was shared at the seminar, but most of all there was a ton of money raised for our vets


You Suncoast guys are amazing!!! Such hard work and so many great auction items donated!!! Thank you for all you do for our vets.

Mike


----------

